# Zu hohe Strompreise: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Grundversorger



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zu hohe Strompreise: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Grundversorger*

					Bei manchen Stadtwerken müssen Neukunden erheblich mehr für Strom und Gas zahlen als Bestandskunden. Nun klagt die Verbraucherzentrale NRW. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Zu hohe Strompreise: Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Grundversorger*


----------



## Speedbone (17. Januar 2022)

Also 90 Cent/kWh ist ja übelst. Da bin ich von 23 Cent auf 27 Cent ja nocht gut dran.
Wobei bei denen die gekündigt worden sind und automatisch bei dem lokalen Versoger gelandet sind, kann es zu bösen Überraschungen kommen.


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Also 90 Cent/kWh ist ja übelst. Da bin ich von 23 Cent auf 27 Cent ja nocht gut dran.
> Wobei bei denen die gekündigt worden sind und automatisch bei dem lokalen Versoger gelandet sind, kann es zu bösen Überraschungen kommen.


Wir können mit knapp 28Cent/kWh auch noch nicht wirklich klagen. Mal sehn wie lange noch

Gruß


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Also 90 Cent/kWh ist ja übelst.


Das ist nicht zu bestreiten. Nur, wir werden hier wahrscheinlich noch mal richtig zusätzlich in die Tischkante beißen:
- Wenn Ende des Jahres hier auch die restlichen AKWs abgeschaltet werden,
- Die letzten Braunkohlekraftwerke in diesem Land 3-4 Jahre später wohl folgen werden, 
- Es auch in 10 Jahren aller Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nicht einmal erwähnenswerte Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd geben wird (um den seit 20 Jahren im Norden produzierten Wind-Strom nicht nur zu bezahlen, sondern auch in den Süden zu schicken) ...
dann werden auch die Letzten in dieser Republik bei 1,2€/kWh bemerken, daß bezahlbarer Strom nicht einfach aus der Steckdose kommt.
Gleichzeitig wird man in China vor Lachen kaum in den Schlaf kommen:
Hier geht bislang jeden Werktag ein neues gigantisches Kohlekraftwerk ans Netz!
Aber ... wir hier in Deutschland brauchen das als Gesamtheit offensichtlich  ... schließlich haben wir hier bereits den teuersten Strom weltweit ... heißt *WELTMEISTER!!*

Und überhaupt, wenn sich schließlich ein Großteil unserer Bewohner Strom nicht mehr leisten kann, ist das doch genial -> endlich weniger Verbrauch und auch die Diskussionen über CO2 oder unsere "Mövenschredder" werden dann überflüssig!


----------



## shaboo (17. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Also 90 Cent/kWh ist ja übelst. Da bin ich von 23 Cent auf 27 Cent ja nocht gut dran.


Naja, es ist ja niemand gezwungen, diese 90 Cent zu bezahlen, die natürlich wirklich albern sind.

Wer beispielsweise auf Finanztip einen Vergleichsrechner bemüht (und dort sind sogar die eher verbraucherunfreundlichen Tarife schon rausgefiltert), bekommt derzeit Strom ab rund 45, Gas ab rund 15 Cent pro kwh. Klar ist das immer noch teuer, aber Lichtjahre von 90 Cent entfernt.

Zudem sollte man sagen, dass es derzeit häufig gerade die lokalen Grundversorger sind, die die besten Preise bieten.

Mir hat beispielsweise mein Anbieter Montana letzte Woche auch eine Strompreiserhöhung ab 1.3. von 31 auf 45  Cent geschickt (mit der Option auf 41 Cent, wenn ich mich zwei Jahre binde). Bin dann am selben Abend noch zu meinen örtlichen Stadtwerken gesurft, habe online den Wechsel klar gemacht und mir für zwei Jahre 32 Cent gesichert. So kann's also auch mit dem Grundversorger gehen ...


----------



## hRy1337 (17. Januar 2022)

Unser Stromliefervertrag läuft beim noch beim Grundversorger bis März. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was uns erwartet.

Ich danke hiermit all den Idealisten, vor allem die auf ihrem Auto kleben haben "Atomenergie? Nein danke!"

Man liest es nur zu häufig, aber treffender geht es kaum - wie bestellt, so geliefert.
Deutschland schafft sich ab.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Man liest es nur zu häufig, aber treffender geht es kaum - wie bestellt, so geliefert.
> Deutschland schafft sich ab.


Na ja ... wenn es denn kaum jemand merkt ... früher hieß das immer:
Nach mir die Sintflut ... oder nach "Stirb langsam" ... hasta la vista  ...


----------



## Speedbone (17. Januar 2022)

Naja wer die Möglichkeit hat : "Balkonanlage" habe selbst auch 2x 300 Watt bei meiner Eigentumswohnung. Des weiteren habe ich am Fenster 300 Watt mit 100ah Akku (Sichtschutz) für 12V Geräte  (So gut wie alles USB Gedöns). Hab auch 12 Volt Leitungen und USB Dosen in jedes Zimmer verlegt(auch die Fritzbox läuft darüber Relais schaltet um auf Netzteil wenn der Akku niedrig ist). War ursprünglich nur eine Hobbyunternehmung aber mittlerweile echt rentabel
Wer sich auch für eine "Balkonanlage" interresiert. Die Kosten ca. sind so bei 500-700,-€ je nach Qualität Material was man brauch und man liegt so bei ca. 120,-€ pro Jahr (gerechnet bei 23 Cent) Meine Rechnung lag bei 5-6 Jahren bis die Ausgaben wieder drin waren.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Januar 2022)

Interessanterweise werden Neukunden, die aus einem laufenden Vertrag eines billigeren Stromanbieter zum Grundversorger wechseln, mit den Bestandskundentarifen versorgt.
Kündigt der Billiganbieter einem von sich aus und man läßt die Zeit bis zur automatischen Übernahme verstreichen, verlangt der Grundversorger erst diese erheblich überzogenen Preise.
Im anderen Fall, hat unser vorvorige Billiganbieter auch die Kündigung geschickt, wir aber innerhalb der Fristsetzung zu einem ebenfalls noch Billiganbieter gewechselt zu knapp etwas über 0,30 €.
Zwei Wochen nach Vertragsbeginn schickten die eine Preisanpassung auf 0,75 € + 36,00€ monatliche Grundgebühr!
Ein sofortiger erneuter Wechsel, der vom Billiganbieter vertraglich wegen außergewöhnlicher Situationen, oder so ähnlich, optional verankert war, hat uns wegen fehlender Alternativen, auch zum Grundversorger getrieben mit 0,34€ + monatliche 11,00€.
Da gab und gibt es bisher keine nachträglichen Strompreiserhöhungsankündigungen!

Was noch nicht ist, kann aber trotzdem noch kommen!

In der Zwischenzeit sind noch einige andere entweder insolvent, oder haben sich vom Billiganbieter zum heftigen Abzocker gemausert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2022)

Abseits von vereinzelten extremen Abzockpreisen die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht rechtskräftig sind bringt die Klagerei nichts - denn die Justiz kann nichts daran ändern wenn die Politik es energiepolitisch verkackt.

Auch wenn ich den Autor üblicherweise für sehr überzeichnet/effekthascherisch/selbstpromotend halte - in dem Text hier trifft erst schon ziemlich gut.








						Deutschland: Die dümmste Energiepolitik der Welt
					

Laut Marc Friedrich betreibt Deutschland die dümmste Energiepolitik der Welt. Dies erläutert er ausführlich in folgendem Gastartikel.



					finanzmarktwelt.de
				




Wir sind so in unserer kompromisslosen Ideologie verrammelt dass gar nicht bemerkt wird wie man damit krachend gegen die Wand fährt. Die Grünflation kommt - und es wird "lustig" wenn die breite Masse auf einmal bemerkt, dass eine warme Wohnung und Strom zu haben nicht mehr für jeden selbstverständlich sein wird. Wohlstand und Sicherheit sind (neben Brot und Spiele^^) die maßgeblichen Faktoren für ein ruhiges Volk - und da wird grade massiv dran gesägt. Mal sehen wos hinführt.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2022)

Unsere <10kWp Anlage ging im November ans Netz, dank 7,5kWh Speicher und Stromcloud,
wird es ab diesem Jahr sehr günstig werden. Vor allem die 40% Förderung für den Speicher hat
sich definitiv gelohnt. Das war den ganzen Ärger mit der Aufbaufirma wert. In 12 Jahren hat sich
die Anlage dann finanziert, ab dann lohnt´s richtig.  Wobei es bei den zukünftigen Preisen wohl 
fixer geht


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> habe selbst auch 2x 300 Watt bei meiner Eigentumswohnung. Des weiteren habe ich am Fenster 300 Watt mit 100ah Akku


 ... das ist ja schon fast vorbildlich, wenn man nicht in einem Häuschen im Grünen wohnt!
Persönlich habe ich auch bereits seit knapp 10 Jahren eine Solarzelle auf meinem DG, wahrscheinlich eher 450 Watt max. Nennleistung.
Aber, bei einem (absehbaren?) Zusammenbruch unserer Stromversorgung nützt das alles nichts. Man würde mit seinen Solarzellen abgeknippst ... selbst tagsüber.
Eine echte "Insellösung" für 240 Volt würde wohl nicht nur 30000€ inkl. Kurzzeitspeicher erfordern, sondern auch Platz, den man mitten in einer Stadt in der Regel nicht hat ...  ...
Nur ... unsere Politiker werden das schon richten ... oder auch nicht ...?


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2022)

Schöne "grüne" Welt. 
Klatschen wir halt unsere Windräder in die Wälder, während der Rest der Welt die Atomktaftwerke wieder reaktiviert, baut und plant. Wird bestimmt was werden.... nicht.


----------



## Speedbone (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> ... das ist ja schon fast vorbildlich, wenn man nicht in einem Häuschen im Grünen wohnt!
> Persönlich habe ich auch bereits seit knapp 10 Jahren eine Solarzelle auf meinem DG, wahrscheinlich eher 450 Watt max. Nennleistung.
> Aber, bei einem (absehbaren?) Zusammenbruch unserer Stromversorgung nützt das alles nichts. Man würde mit seinen Solarzellen abgekippst ... selbst tagsüber.
> Eine echte "Insellösung" für 240 Volt würde wohl nicht nur 30000€ inkl. Kurzzeitspeicher erfordern, sondern auch Platz, den man mitten in einer Stadt in der Regel nicht hat ...  ...
> Nur ... unsere Politiker werden das schon richten ... oder auch nicht ...?


Auttarg wäre mir auch am Liebsten aber in der Stadt leider nicht möglich bzw. darf ich  im Garten keine Solarzellen hinstellen weil es dem Gesamtbild der Wohnanlage schadet. Hatte ich schon versucht . Da hätte ich noch 1500 Watt hinstellen können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2022)

Für 90 cent/kwh lohnt es sich ja schon wieder lokal einen Dieselgenerator für 2-3 Häuser laufen zu lassen. Find ich gut, dann fuckt das die Ökos noch härter ab.  Kann man dann ja auch einfach mit Heizöl tanken, ist ja nicht im Bereich der STVO unterwegs. 

Hauptsache alles grün machen, kann sich nur niemand mehr leisten.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

h_tobi schrieb:


> 10kWp Anlage ging im November ans Netz, dank 7,5kWh Speicher


Wow, das hört sich ja beeindruckend an!
Falls es nicht zu aufwendig ist, was wiegt der Speicher und ... kannst Du mit dieser Installation für 3-4 Stunden auf Insellösung umschalten, falls die gesamte Stromversorgung ausfällt??


----------



## 6Pac (17. Januar 2022)

Was ist das für ein zusammengeschriebener Murks, Sorry.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Aber, bei einem (absehbaren?) Zusammenbruch unserer Stromversorgung nützt das alles nichts.


Ja klar… Diese vermeintlichen Blackouts haben wir seit den ersten Abschaltungen nach Fukushima so oft erlebt. Wieviel exportieren wir heute noch an Überschuss ins Ausland?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Eine echte "Insellösung" für 240 Volt würde wohl nicht nur 30000€ inkl. Kurzzeitspeicher erfordern, sondern auch Platz, den man mitten in einer Stadt in der Regel nicht hat ...  ...


Da gibt es keine Dächer oder regionale Freiflächen?
30.000 EUR? Wo hast du den diesen Pauschalpreis her?
Ist ja wie 90 Cent je kWh.

Das Zauberwort heißt dezentral.
Eigentlich brauchen Haushalte keine Lobby-Trassen von Nord nach Süd.
Wandelt doch bitte den Strom da, wo er gebraucht wird, regional.

Würde mich zB. mein Vermieter fragen ob ich mich an einer PV beteiligen würde, wäre meine Antwort eindeutig. 100% der Kosten für die Module meiner benötigten KWs auf dem Dach werden von mir gedeckt, den Rest trägst du. (Installation, Speicher, Leitungsweg)
Und wenn ich ausziehe, kannste den Kram behalten, gibt es aber bitte weiter.

Dummerweise gibt es eine Vielzahl von Haushalten, die sowas nicht stemmen könnten oder Vermieter, denen das Wort Investition oder Werterhalt fremd ist.
Strom… das zahlt doch der Vermieter.

Mein Tarif ist ja schon teuer (selbst schuld) aber…
90 Cent je kWh… wer so etwas ernsthaft verlangt (Quellen bitte), sollte sich auf dem Dorfplatz, und zwar nackt, erstmal rechtfertigen.
Ich glaube aber das dann der falsche auf dem Platz nackt seine Reden schwingt.
90 Cent….


----------



## Schori (17. Januar 2022)

Ich arbeite bei einem Stadtwerk und weiß wie viel Arbeit und Geld solche ungewollten Neukunden kosten. Die Grundversorger planen den Verbrauch schon sehr früh im Vorraus und kalkulieren  den Stromkauf dementsprechend, wenn dann auf einmal 10.000 Kunden ungeplant dazu kommen muss aktuell sehr teuer nachgekauft werden.
Die 90ct sind nichts desto trotz überzogen.

Zum Thema AKW. Es ist der teuerste Strom überhaupt, ist nicht grundlastfähig und erzeugt hoch gefährlichen Müll für hunderte Generationen. Die billigen und grünen Alternativen sind längst da, sie müssen nur endlich auch genutzt werden.
Nicht mal die Energiekonzerne wollen die Teile noch haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2022)

6Pac schrieb:


> 90 Cent je kWh… wer so etwas ernsthaft verlangt (Quellen bitte), sollte sich auf dem Dorfplatz, und zwar nackt, erstmal rechtfertigen.


Es ist einfach - Strom auf dem Spotmarkt einkaufen, ein paar cent Gewinn draufschlagen und anbieten.

Man sehe und staune was der Spotmarkt für Strom in der EU gerade so macht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und schon wird klar warum (Dritt-)Anbieter die keinerlei Kompensationsmechaniken oder langfristige (viel günstigere) Verträge unterhalten 90 cent die kWh verlangen müssen - sie zahlen selbst 85.

Nur ums deutlich zu sagen - Preise in diesen Regionen sind mittelfristig für alle nicht ausgeschlossen, es kann durchaus sein dass die kWh flächendeckend wenns sehr blöd läuft nen Euro kostet in ein paar Jahren. Die Politik will grün, die Leute kriegen grün.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wird man in China vor Lachen kaum in den Schlaf kommen:
> Hier geht bislang jeden Werktag ein neues gigantisches Kohlekraftwerk ans Netz!



Ja, aber zusätzlich gibt es dort auch einen massiven Ausbau der Erneuerbaren
und durchschnittlich alle 6 Monate geht ein neuer Reaktor ans Netz.

Ich nehme daher an, in China kann man rechnen und in die Zukunft planen (E-Autos)
und ist ideologisch nicht auf Erneuerbare und Erdgas beschränkt.

Der Kohleausbau ist in China übrigens inzwischen Rückläufig.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> in der Stadt leider nicht möglich bzw. darf ich im Garten keine Solarzellen hinstellen weil es dem Gesamtbild der Wohnanlage schadet


  ... nee ... falls Du die Teile nicht in 3m Höhe positionieren willst, lass Dich nicht in Deiner Idee unterkriegen ! Zwei zusätzliche Paneele nehmen weniger Platz weg als 2 Liegestühle im Sommer.
Und wer immer die Idee mit dem "Gesamtbild" hat, fall hier nicht auf die ggf.  "einsame Entscheidung eines überforderten Sachbearbeiters" rein. Das wäre schade ...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Januar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Atomstrom ... ist nicht grundlastfähig


Kommt drauf an, wie das Energiesystem im Land aufgebaut ist.








						Grundlast – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




In der Schweiz zB sind AKWs und Wasserkraftwerke für die Grundlast zuständig.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Der Kohleausbau ist China übrigens inzwischen Rückläufig.


Ach was ... ?
Für alle Unbelasteten in diesem Forum:
Wem ist eigentlich bekannt, daß in China gigantische Flözbrände wüten (über die natürlich nicht berichtet werden darf), die jedes Jahr unglaubliche Mengen an CO2 in unsere Atmosphäre pusten, weil eine systematische Bekämpfung doch irgendwie zu "teuer" ist?


Schori schrieb:


> Zum Thema AKW. Es ist der teuerste Strom überhaupt, ist nicht grundlastfähig und erzeugt hoch gefährlichen Müll für hunderte Generationen.


... mmm ... die Einschätzung ist nicht neu. Nur, könnte es sein, daß es dieses vermeintliche  Problem mit dem gefährlichen Müll ausschließlich in Deutschland und nicht im Rest der Welt gibt??
Da sollte man bei solchen Aussagen doch einfach mal drüber nachdenken, wenn die Zeit dafür reicht ...


----------



## 6Pac (17. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und schon wird klar warum (Dritt-)Anbieter die keinerlei Kompensationsmechaniken oder langfristige (viel günstigere) Verträge unterhalten 90 cent die kWh verlangen müssen - sie zahlen selbst 85.


Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht und muss gestehen, dass ich die im Artikel genannten Stadtwerke überlesen habe. Mein Fehler!

Über den Spotmarkt für Strom hatte ich mal ein Referat gehalten.
Sehr viel Kopfschütteln von dem Zuhören. Man konnte nicht glauben was da abgeht.
Als Zugabe gab es die CO2 Zertifikate und deren Handel…
Ist lange her, etwa 10 Jahre…


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir sind so in unserer kompromisslosen Ideologie verrammelt dass gar nicht bemerkt wird wie man damit krachend gegen die Wand fährt.


Was läuft denn grad bei dir schief? Wie wäre es damit sich an die Fakten zu halten?

Wenn Strom so teuer wird dann wegen AKWs und nicht trotz AKWs.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Flamanville#Probleme_beim_Bau_und_Steigerung_der_Kostenhttps://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernk...chaftliche_Faktoren_und_politische_Einsprüche
Aber okay der Bau ist billig, versichern wir die Dinger einfach mal:








						Risiko Atomkraft: Die teuerste Haftpflichtpolice der Welt
					

Finanzmathematiker haben erstmals errechnet, wie teuer eine Haftpflichtpolice für ein Atomkraftwerk wäre - 72 Milliarden Euro jährlich. Praktisch sind die Meiler also nicht zu versichern. Es sei denn, der Strompreis kletterte auf das Zwanzigfache.




					www.manager-magazin.de
				





> Finanzmathematiker haben erstmals errechnet, wie teuer eine Haftpflichtpolice für ein Atomkraftwerk wäre - 72 Milliarden Euro jährlich. Praktisch sind die Meiler also nicht zu versichern. *Es sei denn, der Strompreis kletterte auf das Zwanzigfache.*


Damit ist wohl der Großhandelspreis gemeint was in normalen Zeiten 5ct wären.

Ich hab nichts gegen Atomkraft, aber Augen auf finanziell ist das eine Katastrophe gigantischen Ausmaßes.

Wie kann das einfach nicht in die Köpfe rein? Nichts grünes denken, nichts Angst, nichts Endlagerung, rein finanziell geht das nicht gut.

Außerdem lag der hohe Spotmarktpreis auch daran:








						Stromausfall: Fast 30 Prozent der französischen Atomkraftwerke sind abgeschaltet
					

Paris – Frankreich setzt bei der Stromversorgung bekanntlich auf Atomenergie, doch die Atomkraftwerks-Flotte ist ausgerechnet zur Winterzeit derzeit so unproduktiv wie noch nie.




					www.iwr.de
				




Weiterhin sind die Spotmarktpreise zwar immer noch hoch liegen aber bei der Hälfte vom Dezember bzw sogar drunter.

Außerdem hier mal live Verbrauch und Erzeugung:








						Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
					

Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




					app.electricitymap.org
				




Wir exportieren GENAU JETZT nach Frankreich.
Wir haben fast genau so viel Windenergie im Netz wie Kohle (Unterschied bei unter 2 Prozent)
Wobei erneuerbare ausgeschaltet werden bevor man Atom oder Kohle (stellenweise auch Gas) runterfährt weil
sie besser regelbar sind.

Wir müssen erneuerbare und Speicher massiv ausbauen, das ist am billigsten, wer was anderes sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu bestreiten. Nur, wir werden hier wahrscheinlich noch mal richtig zusätzlich in die Tischkante beißen:
> - Wenn Ende des Jahres hier auch die restlichen AKWs abgeschaltet werden,
> - Die letzten Braunkohlekraftwerke in diesem Land 3-4 Jahre später wohl folgen werden,
> - Es auch in 10 Jahren aller Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nicht einmal erwähnenswerte Stromtrassen von Nord nach Süd geben wird (um den seit 20 Jahren im Norden produzierten Wind-Strom nicht nur zu bezahlen, sondern auch in den Süden zu schicken) ...
> ...


Ich kann diese Möchtgernprofischeiße nicht mehr lesen.

Dann stell dir doch subventionierte AKW in den Hinterhof, die teurer sind als jede regenerative Erzeugungsanlage, mit Ausfallzeiten von ~100 Tagen pro Kraftwerk, wie es in Frankreich 2020 der Fall war. Aber ja, unser Strom kommt natürlich von AKW aus Frankreich. Ach nein, wir haben ja einen Exportüberschuss nach Frankreich. Sowas.

Aber ich weiß, wir hatten am Anfang des Jahres natürlich ein riesen Blackout, weil die AKW vom Netz gingen und Kohle ist natürlich die übelste Lösung, mit Todesraten höher als jede andere Technologieart pro kWh und Umweltkosten, die den AKW noch Konkurrenz machen können.

Experten zeichnen sich übrigens durch eine Fachausbildung und Berufserfahrung aus und nicht nur Stammtischgeblubber aus YT-Videos oder Zeitungsartikeln


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ach nein, wir haben ja einen Exportüberschuss nach Frankreich. Sowas.


Das stimmt nicht, also zur Sekunde schon, aber auf 2021 nicht. Waren aber auch nur 2 TWh, also weniger
als 1/250 unseres Verbrauchs. Aber insgesamt exportieren wir mehr, ja.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Experten zeichnen sich übrigens durch eine Fachausbildung und Berufserfahrung aus und nicht nur Stammtischgeblubber aus YT-Videos oder Zeitungsartikeln


Exakt , daher, man sollte deswegen nicht gleich von sich auf andere schließen  ...


----------



## tunexor (17. Januar 2022)

X


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Januar 2022)

Wir sind aktuell auch in der Grundversorgung. Unser Stromanbieter enyway hat am 29.12.2021 Insolvenz angemeldet.  Davon unterrichtet wurden wir am 7.1.2022...vom Grundversorger und nicht von unserem Stromanbieter! Da war nix mit mal eben wechseln...
Dass Stromio und Grünwelt auch was mit enyway zu tun haben, wussten wir zB nicht. Wir dachten nur, zum Glück sind wir nicht bei Stromio bzw. Grünwelt. Tja, und dann kommt die Nachricht von unserem Grundversorger...58 cent pro KWh plus doppeltem Grundpreis für grandiose 3 Monate. Toll...und dann kam heute Post vom Insolvenzverwalter. Wir sollen bis zum 20.1.2022!! den noch offenen Betrag aufs Insolvenzverwalter Konto zahlen...tja, leider ohne Endabrechnung  nicht möglich. Es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist einfach - Strom auf dem Spotmarkt einkaufen, ein paar cent Gewinn draufschlagen und anbieten.
> 
> Man sehe und staune was der Spotmarkt für Strom in der EU gerade so macht:
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist unter anderem deshalb so hoch, weil die Preise für Kohle explodiert sind und das Erdgas sich ebenfalls 4-5 so teuer ist.  Das Bild ist nicht mal aktuell, der Preis am EPEX Spot ist derzeit um die 200€/MWh. An einem Tag, mit viel EEG Einspeisung bewegen wir uns in der Preiszone DE-LU in einem akzeptablen Rahmen. 
Die Regierung hat die letzten 5 Jahre den Ausbau von Erneuerbaren massiv gebremst, die würden uns aktuell bei dieser weltweiten Energiekrise extrem helfen. 
Wer glaubt dass das nur ein "Deutsches Problem" ist, ist ein Stammtischschwätzer und hat von Energiewirtschaft keine Ahnung. Passt nur in das schöne Weltbild der "************ you Greta" Fraktion, die lieber ihre Wut , weil Dinge nicht in ihr Weltbild passen an einem 19 Jährigen auslassen, anstatt sich ernsthaft mit den Folgen vom Klimawandel zu beschäftigen.

Gerne hier die einzelnen Futures in ganz Europa durchklicken:





__





						Futures
					






					www.eex.com
				




Kohlepreis:









						Kohlepreis aktuell in Euro und Dollar | Kohle | Kohlekurs | finanzen.net
					

Hier finden Sie alle Informationen für den aktuellen Kohlepreis in Euro und Dollar. Historische Kurse, Charts und Einheitenumrechnungen von Energie in Währungen und Einheiten.




					www.finanzen.net
				




Gaspreise:

https://www.powernext.com/spot-market-data EGSI THE (Trading Hub Europe) auswählen.

Noch zum Schutz der Grundversorger:

Die müssen gerade die ganzen Kunden abfangen, die über Jahre bei Billiganbietern unterwegs, die immer schön nur am Spot eingekauft haben und sich terminlich nie abgesichert haben. Die, die nämlich über Jahre ihre Beschaffung von Energie auf Deckungsraten von 85% und mehr ausrichten, haben derzeit wenig Probleme. Der Großteil ist beschafft. die Strukturierung am Spotmarkt tut weh, ist aber abfangbar


----------



## elmex201 (17. Januar 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja niemand gezwungen, diese 90 Cent zu bezahlen


Doch wird man. Genau dann, wenn dein Bestpreis-Stromanbieter pleite geht und automatisch zum Grundanbieter weitergeleitet wird. Man kann auch im Dunkeln sitzen, wenn man das zynischerweise als "nicht gezwungen" ansehen möchte.


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. Januar 2022)

elmex201 schrieb:


> Doch wird man. Genau dann, wenn dein Bestpreis-Stromanbieter pleite geht und automatisch zum Grundanbieter weitergeleitet wird. Man kann auch im Dunkeln sitzen, wenn man das zynischerweise als "nicht gezwungen" ansehen möchte.


Niemandem in Deutschland wird der Strom abgeschaltet. Kannst ja auch wieder wechseln zu einem Anbieter der vielleicht 35-45 ct/kWh anbietet


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Januar 2022)

Man ist aber 3 Monate an den Grundversorger  Preis gebunden. Wie oft muss man das noch erwähnen?  Ich würde auch direkt wechseln, Geht aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

tunexor schrieb:


> - Wie soll das funktionieren das alles abzuschalten ohne dass die Lichter ausgehen? Wir bauen seit Jahrzehnten daran rum und nun soll in 8 Jahren alles verdoppelt werden?


Einerseits kann man EE ansich deutlich schneller ausbauen als konventionelle Kraftwerke (Offshore Windparks mal ausgenommen)
Andererseits hast du grad auf die momentane Erzeugung geguckt, aber du kannst grade genug Energie haben um ganz Deutschland zu versorgen trotzdem müssen die konventionellen weiter laufen weil man mehrere Stunden braucht um sie zu starten und zu stoppen. 


tunexor schrieb:


> - Wieso soll ich ein BEV fahren, wenn der mit Kohlestrom geladen wird. Ist ein Benziner da nicht umweltfreundlicher aufgrund des Wirkungsgrades?


Verbrenner sind auch bei 100 Prozent Kohlestrom nicht sparsamer.
Du brauchst alleine um aus Rohöl einen Liter Benzin herzustellen knapp 1,5 kWh (böse Zungen reden von 4,5).
Also rechne mal grob 6*1,5 kWh. Das sind 9 kWh, damit kommt ein Elektroauto wie ein Model 3 von Tesla 
schon 50km auf der Landstraße und dann hast du noch keinen Milliliter in deinem Verbrenner verbrannt.


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. Januar 2022)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Man ist aber 3 Monate an den Grundversorger  Preis gebunden. Wie oft muss man das noch erwähnen?  Ich würde auch direkt wechseln, Geht aber nicht.


Wer hat dir das Märchen erzählt?









						Grundversorgung oder Sondervertrag? Verträge bei Strom und Gas | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Bei Gas und Strom sind Sie entweder Kundin oder Kunde in der Grundversorgung oder mit Sondervertrag ("Sonderkunde"). Übergangsweise können Sie auch über die sogenannte Ersatzversorgung beliefert werden.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

tunexor schrieb:


> - Wieso soll ich ein BEV fahren, wenn der mit Kohlestrom geladen wird. Ist ein Benziner da nicht umweltfreundlicher aufgrund des Wirkungsgrades?


Ja klar ... nur das ist politisch in dieser Zeit einfach nicht mehr korrekt ... und der Großteil unserer Mitbewohner ist im Kopfrechnen erwiesenermaßen eher schwach/schwächer ...
PS: Und, was ist ein "Dreisatz" ??


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Ja klar ... nur das ist politisch in dieser Zeit einfach nicht mehr korrekt ... und der Großteil unserer Mitbewohner ist im Kopfrechnen erwiesenermaßen eher schwach/schwächer ...


Dann pack mal eine Rechnung aus, wenn du anderen vorwirfst nicht rechnen zu können.

Dann können wir über richtig oder falsch diskutieren, aber wenn du GAR NICHTS auf den Tisch legst kann man nicht reden.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann können wir über richtig oder falsch diskutieren, aber wenn du GAR NICHTS auf den Tisch legst kann man nicht reden.


Kein Problem, was willst Du hören ...


----------



## Terracresta (17. Januar 2022)

Und ich hab mich 2017 aufgeregt, als Bestandskunde mit über 30 Cent pro kw/h abgezockt zu werden, während den Neukunden der Strom wesentlich günstiger angeboten wurde. Konnten angeblich nichts ändern, bis ich mit Wechsel drohte. Deren Angebot konnte sie sich in den A. stecken und ich bin zu einem Grundversorger (natürlich nicht Grundversorgungstarif) gewechselt und zahle selbst jetzt noch weniger als 2018 bei dem anderen...
27,52 Cent pro kWh und 8,60 € Grundpreis, aber ich wills mal nicht beschreien, denn wer weiß wann auch bei den Bestandskunden der Preis angezogen wird.

Vor paar Jahren wurden die Bestandskunden abzockt und heute die, scheinbar oft unfreiwilligen, Neukunden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> dann werden auch die Letzten in dieser Republik bei 1,2€/kWh bemerken, daß bezahlbarer Strom nicht einfach aus der Steckdose kommt.


Fang mal mit der Preisbildung von 1,2€ für den Strompreis an.

Dann mach weiter warum sich ein Elektroauto energetisch nicht lohnt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Exakt , daher, man sollte deswegen nicht gleich von sich auf andere schließen  ...



Ich bin studierter Energieingenieur und arbeite bei der Stadtwerke. So viel dazu


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Terracresta schrieb:


> 27,52 Cent pro kWh und 8,60 € Grundpreis, aber ich wills mal nicht beschreien, denn wer weiß wann auch bei den Bestandskunden der Preis angezogen wird.


Gibt es da einen Tipp bei welchem Versorger ... persönlich, befürchte ich, zahle ich auch schon über 30cent/kWh ...  ...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2022)

Ja ja die tolle Idee mit der Atomkraft:








						EDF hit by cap on power prices, nuclear reactor closures
					

The French government said on Thursday that it had ordered state-owned utility EDF to sell more of its cheap nuclear power to smaller competitors in order to limit the increase of electricity prices in France.




					www.reuters.com
				



Die Franzosen zwingen den Betreiber gerade unter den Herstellkosten zu verkaufen, aber er kann gar nicht liefern weil die Reaktoren einer nach dem anderen Probleme machen.
So sieht Energiesicherheit also aus 


Hoppss schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Tipp bei welchem Versorger ... persönlich, befürchte ich, zahle ich auch schon über 30cent/kWh ...  ...


Mein Versorger ist auch noch im Öko Tarif im sub 30cent Bereich, hat aber einen kompletten Neukundenstop verhängt. So wie man das halt macht wenn man nicht mehr im Angebot hat statt auf Spotmärkte zu spekulieren.


----------



## tunexor (17. Januar 2022)

X


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fang mal mit der Preisbildung von 1,2€ für den Strompreis an.
> 
> Dann mach weiter warum sich ein Elektroauto energetisch nicht lohnt.


  ... mmm ... vielleicht reden wir ja aneinander vorbei?
An unseren Ladesäulen hier sind bereits momentan 99cent/kWh eher normal, wenn man nicht eine dieser Superduper-Spezialkarten hat ...
Egal, keine energetische Betrachtung.
Auf meinem letzten Griechenlandurlaub habe ich ziemlich exakt 2000km in 2 Wochen in einem schicken SUV von Audi abgeratzt:
5,5 l Normalbenzin auf 100km, Preise etwa wie hier.
In Elektro hätte ich realistisch etwa 16-17kWh pro 100km gebraucht ... dort eher über 50% der Stromerzeugung klassisch, ohne AKWs und Propeller!
Aber, da ist er wieder, der 3-Satz! Das bedeutet ... das Doppelte an CO2-Ausstoß ... nur so und irgendwo ...


----------



## Lexx (17. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und schon wird klar warum (Dritt-)Anbieter die keinerlei Kompensationsmechaniken oder langfristige (viel günstigere) Verträge unterhalten 90 cent die kWh verlangen müssen - sie zahlen selbst 85.


Lösung?
Breschniew?

Irre, was da abgeht.

Könnt man fast vermuten, die wollen an (steigenden) MH/s mitverdienen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. Januar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Zum Thema AKW. Es ist der teuerste Strom überhaupt, ist nicht grundlastfähig und erzeugt hoch gefährlichen Müll für hunderte Generationen. Die billigen und grünen Alternativen sind längst da, sie müssen nur endlich auch genutzt werden.
> Nicht mal die Energiekonzerne wollen die Teile noch haben.



Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen und du arbeitest bei einem Energieversorger? EE sind nicht grundlastfähig, AKWs sehr wohl oder was meinst du wie Frankreich sein Stromnetz aufgebaut hat?
Und zu dem Müll für hunderte Generationen, in Russland gibt es beispielsweise schon AKWs, welche gebrauchte Brennstäbe benutzen können...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was läuft denn grad bei dir schief? Wie wäre es damit sich an die Fakten zu halten?



Das wäre schön, wenn du das könntest, aber da spielt deine Ideologie wohl nicht mit.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Strom so teuer wird dann wegen AKWs und nicht trotz AKWs.



Das ist absoluter Quatsch, der Strom in Deutschland ist wegen der EE so teuer, da für jede Windmühle die hingestellt wird auch ein Reservekraftwerk vorgehalten werden muss, welches einspringt wenn kein Wind weht. Dadurch haben wir hohe Standbykosten der Reservekraftwerke und es werden keine modernen hingestellt, da die sich nur bei einem Dauerbetrieb auch wirklich lohnen...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem lag der hohe Spotmarktpreis auch daran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, der liegt daran, dass Deutschland kein verlässliches Energiekonzept hat und darauf angewiesen ist Strom zu importieren und wenn es dann mal beim Nachbarn Probleme gibt... Dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben fast genau so viel Windenergie im Netz wie Kohle (Unterschied bei unter 2 Prozent)
> Wobei erneuerbare ausgeschaltet werden bevor man Atom oder Kohle (stellenweise auch Gas) runterfährt weil
> sie besser regelbar sind.



Gaskraftwerke sind perfekt regelbar und dass man keine Großkraftwerke wegen Windmühlen herunterregelt ist doch vollkommen plausibel! Denn wenn 2 Stunden später der Wind nicht mehr so weht, dann kannst dein Kraftwerk für teuer Geld wieder hochfahren...
Beschäftige dich vielleicht mal mit der Netzfrequenz, auch wie diese gehalten wird! Kleiner Tipp, das geschieht nicht durch erneuerbare...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen erneuerbare und Speicher massiv ausbauen, das ist am billigsten, wer was anderes sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung.



Also lügst du und/oder hast keine Ahnung. Dann wäre das auch geklärt.
Der Ausbau von Speicherkapazität ist unfassbar teuer, zumal du in Deutschland gar nicht die Kapazität für solche Menge an Pumpspeicherkraftwerken hast (geschweige denn die geologische Lage für die Menge) und anderweiteriger Speicher ist teuer und ineffizient.
Des Weiteren sind erneuerbare eben nicht grundlastfähig und eine riesengroße Umweltsauerrei! Informiere dich doch mal bezüglich Mikroplastik aufgrund der Witterung bei den Rotorblättern oder wie die Windmühlen nach ihrer Nutzungsdauer entsorgt werden...

Aber so ist das halt, wenn Ideologie auf Realität trifft... Ich finde für euch dürfte es auch gerne 2€ pro kw/h kosten!



Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist unter anderem deshalb so hoch, weil die Preise für Kohle explodiert sind und das Erdgas sich ebenfalls 4-5 so teuer ist.



Nein eben nicht. Der Strom in Deutschland ist unter anderem so teuer, weil aufgrund von fehlenden erneuerbaren Energien, Reservekraftwerke einspringen mussten und ja die werden mit Kohle und Gas betrieben, wären aber nicht nötig, wenn eure EE so toll funktionieren würden...









						Energiewende: Bedarf an Reserve-Kraftwerken verdoppelt sich - WELT
					

Die Energiewende fordert das Stromnetz zunehmend heraus. Die Netzagentur hält eine Verdopplung der Reserve-Kraftwerke auf zehn Gigawatt für nötig. Das entspricht der Leistung von zehn Atomkraftwerken. Der Kohleausstieg ist da noch gar nicht eingepreist.




					www.welt.de
				




Hier ein Artikel über Reservekraftwerke und das sich das für einen Energieversorgen absolut nicht rechnet und zu hohen Stromkosten führt, wenn Kraftwerke ständig auf Standby betrieben werden müssen und nur ein paar Tage auf Volllast laufen, sollte doch jedem einleuchten?!



Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Die Regierung hat die letzten 5 Jahre den Ausbau von Erneuerbaren massiv gebremst, die würden uns aktuell bei dieser weltweiten Energiekrise extrem helfen.



Nö würde sie nicht, weil sie nicht grundlastfähig ist. Wenn kein Wind weht müssen Ersatzkraftwerke, welche ineffizient und teuer sind einspringen und die würdest du auch benötigen, wenn du 100k zusätzliche Windmühlen hättest, denn bei einer Flaute bringen auch 100k Windmühlen 0 Strom.



Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt dass das nur ein "Deutsches Problem" ist, ist ein Stammtischschwätzer und hat von Energiewirtschaft keine Ahnung. Passt nur in das schöne Weltbild der "************ you Greta" Fraktion, die lieber ihre Wut , weil Dinge nicht in ihr Weltbild passen an einem 19 Jährigen auslassen, anstatt sich ernsthaft mit den Folgen vom Klimawandel zu beschäftigen.



Der wo keine Ahnung hat bist du. Eine Industrienation wie Deutschland, welche auf verlässliche Stromerzeugung angewiesen ist, kann ihren Strombedarf nicht aus nicht grundlastfähigen EE decken.
And by the way, das hat sogar deine Greta erkannt und sich pro Atomkraft ausgesprochen... Möchtest du keinen CO² Ausstoß führt da aktuell einfach kein Weg dran vorbei. Die Pille muss man dann einfach schlucken, wenn man keine Kohle, Öl und Gaskraftwerke möchte.


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ich bin studierter Energieingenieur und arbeite bei der Stadtwerke. So viel dazu


Danke  ... das ist schon ein Argument.
Es ist allerdings schon erstaunlich, was man heute so studieren kann  ! Nur am Rande, wg. Studium,
es heißt hier korrekt: ... " und arbeite bei *den Stadtwerken*". Soviel dazu. Aber ebenfalls als Info:
Bei mir war die Sache komplizierter, ich habe lediglich einige Jahrzehnte bei "globalen" Unternehmen im Umweltschutz gearbeitet (u.a. im Zeichen der Muschel) und davor das eine oder andere Semester Physik, Chemie, Elektrotechnik, Mathematik und sogar Geowissenschaften studiert (z.B. Klimatologie!! ). Promoviert habe ich letztlich in organischer Chemie.
Und, wirklich Hardcore, mich Jahre mit dem deutschen "TEHG" herumgeschlagen ... aber Schwamm drüber ...


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> An unseren Ladesäulen hier sind bereits momentan 99cent/kWh eher normal, wenn man nicht eine dieser Superduper-Spezialkarten hat ...


Diese Karte bekommt aber auch jedes ADAC Mitglied umsonst. 
Das ist halt der Autobahneffekt, ist halt teurer. Tesla will 44ct easy


Hoppss schrieb:


> In Elektro hätte ich realistisch etwa 16-17kWh pro 100km gebraucht ... dort eher über 50% der Stromerzeugung klassisch, ohne AKWs und Propeller!


Ja und genau dazu kannst du jetzt die Emissionen ermitteln und mal vorrechnen 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und zu dem Müll für hunderte Generationen, in Russland gibt es beispielsweise schon AKWs, welche gebrauchte Brennstäbe benutzen können...


Und danach kannst du das in den Hausmüll werfen oder nur ansatzweise weniger sicher lagern?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nö, der liegt daran, dass Deutschland kein verlässliches Energiekonzept hat und darauf angewiesen ist Strom zu importieren und wenn es dann mal beim Nachbarn Probleme gibt... Dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.


Komisch, dass AKW Staat Frankreich uns grade braucht 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gaskraftwerke sind perfekt regelbar


Nope, nicht alle.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Informiere dich doch mal bezüglich Mikroplastik aufgrund der Witterung bei den Rotorblättern oder wie die Windmühlen nach ihrer Nutzungsdauer entsorgt werden...


Das ist ein Problem, ein Problem das kein Vergleich zu den ist was Ölkatastrophen etc auslösen.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich finde für euch dürfte es auch gerne 2€ pro kw/h kosten!


Das kostet dein Atomstrom wenn der Preis am Markt gebildet wird


----------



## Hoppss (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und genau dazu kannst du jetzt die Emissionen ermitteln und mal vorrechnen


Hä ... wo lebst Du eigentlich? Hast Du die vergangenen Jahre eigentlich mal irgendwann auf Deine Stromrechnungen geschaut? Da kannst Du (deshalb von der Regierung vorgegeben) selbst ohne Dreisatz 17+4 zusammenzählen was pro kWh in diesem Land bei Dir persönlich an CO2 herausgehauen wird  ... das ist schwach ... wie bereits angedeutet  ...


----------



## Terracresta (18. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Tipp bei welchem Versorger ... persönlich, befürchte ich, zahle ich auch schon über 30cent/kWh ...  ...


DREWAG / ENSO, aber selbst die bieten momentan keine richtigen Verträge sondern nur Grundversorgung an für Neukunden. Vor paar Monaten hatte ich mal interessehalber geschaut und da waren die Preise noch wesentlich niedriger, aber inzwischen wollen auch die 57 Cent pro kWh für die Grundversorgung und 110€ Grundpreis im Jahr.
Hatte mich aber schon damals (Oktober oder November?) gewundert, dass nur die Grundversorung angeboten wurde.

57 Cent scheint momentan aber regelrecht ein Schnäppchen zu sein. Bei unserem alten Stromanbieter lekker wollen die 74 Cent...


----------



## Celinna (18. Januar 2022)

Post #48 von Bärenmarke sagt alles aus wie die Realität aussieht die Traumtänzer von Sparanus und Kyuss leben wohl auf einem anderen Planeten, solltet echt mal aus eurer Blase rauskommen tut auch nicht weh.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Hä ... wo lebst Du eigentlich? Hast Du die vergangenen Jahre eigentlich mal irgendwann auf Deine Stromrechnungen geschaut?


Ja super, du hast ja auch eine Quelle genannt dann nutze sie 
Emissionen von 100km mit 18kWh (deutscher Strommix) im Batterieauto vs 5,5l Normalbenzin jeweils plus Verluste bei der Bereitstellung 


Celinna schrieb:


> solltet echt mal aus eurer Blase rauskommen tut auch nicht weh.


Und wieder jemand ohne Quellen und Zahlen, tut das nicht im Schädel weh unbelegte ********************* zu behaupten?


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen erneuerbare und Speicher massiv ausbauen, das ist am billigsten, wer was anderes sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung.


... ich habe keine Ahnung von der ganzen Sache - welchen Speicher meinst du mit "massiv ausbauen"


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> ... ich habe keine Ahnung von der ganzen Sache - welchen Speicher meinst du mit "massiv ausbauen"


Solar und Wind haben Versorgungslücken und gegen die muss vorgesorgt werden, also muss man Energie auf Halde produzieren. Hat man damals schon (Pumpspeicherwerke als Beispiel) und muss man in Zukunft häufiger.
Dafür gibt es verschiedene Techniken wie Akkus, aber auch Schwungspeicher, Wärme, Wasserstoff und einiges mehr.
Dabei muss man aber nicht den ganzen Strombedarf Deutschlands speichern.
Import aus anderen Gegenden mit mehr Sonne oder Wind ist auch eine Option.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. Januar 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja niemand gezwungen, diese 90 Cent zu bezahlen, die natürlich wirklich albern sind.
> 
> Wer beispielsweise auf Finanztip einen Vergleichsrechner bemüht (und dort sind sogar die eher verbraucherunfreundlichen Tarife schon rausgefiltert), bekommt derzeit Strom ab rund 45, Gas ab rund 15 Cent pro kwh. Klar ist das immer noch teuer, aber Lichtjahre von 90 Cent entfernt.
> 
> ...



Bei welchen Grundversorger bist du wenn ich fragen darf 

Ich bin einer der "Glücklichen" die in die Tischkante beißen durften ^^ Leider haben alle städtischen Energieträger abgelehnt und nehmen niemanden mehr. Da ich keine 1-2 Jahre 45ct plus bezahlen möchte, bin ich vorübergehend bei einen Stromanbieter noch untergekommen welcher 4 Wochen Laufzeit besitzt. Ich schaue zwar jeden Tag hier und dort aber unter 40 ct gibt es weit und breit nichts. Bei deinen 32ct würde ich sofort abschließen ^^


----------



## Hoppss (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja super, du hast ja auch eine Quelle genannt dann nutze sie
> Emissionen von 100km mit 18kWh (deutscher Strommix) im Batterieauto vs 5,5l Normalbenzin jeweils plus Verluste bei der Bereitstellung


   ... ich weiß ja nicht ... reden wir möglicherweise immer noch aneinander vorbei? Es geht um Deine Stromrechnungen ... die kenne ich nicht ...
Bei einem Verbrauch von 5,5 l Benzin werden etwa 13 kg CO2 produziert ... bei 18 kWh auf Deiner Stromrechnung? ... falls es zu schwierig werden sollte, im Vergleich, Du must 15% etwa für "Ladeverluste" einkalkulieren ... nicht der Knaller, aber falls Du Deinen "vollen" Wagen am Flughafen für 3-4 Wochen parkst, kann es schon sein, daß nach Deiner Rückkehr keine 50% mehr drin sind ...
PS: Was sagen denn Deine Stromrechnungen bzgl.  CO2/kWh?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Bei einem Verbrauch von 5,5 l Benzin werden etwa 13 kg CO2 produziert ... bei 18 kWh auf Deiner Stromrechnung?











						CO2-Emissionsfaktor für den Strommix in Deutschland bis 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2020 wurde der CO2-Emissionsfaktor für den Strommix in Deutschland auf 420 Gramm pro Kilowattstunde geschätzt.




					de.statista.com
				



18*0,366kg=6,588kg also grob 50 Prozent
Verbesserungen sind möglich wenn dein Arbeitgeber dir nen Carport mit Solardach baut, du Solar am Eigenheim hast etc


Hoppss schrieb:


> auf Deiner Stromrechnung? ... falls es zu schwierig werden sollte, im Vergleich, Du must 15% etwa für "Ladeverluste" einkalkulieren


Wenn es schon auf meiner Stromrechnung drauf ist muss ich nichts aufschlagen , die Verluste sind nach dem Zähler 
Was sagst du eigentlich zum Energieverbrauch für die Bereitstellung von Benzin? Böse Zungen gehen von bis zu 4,5kWh Energie pro Liter aus (ich glaube eher den Schätzungen die bei 1/3 liegen)


----------



## Hoppss (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es verschiedene Techniken wie Akkus, aber auch Schwungspeicher, Wärme, Wasserstoff und einiges mehr.


Alles ok, aber Stromleitungen, die selbst mit heutiger Technik machbar wären ... das haben wir die letzten 20 Jahre nicht geschafft. Weshalb sollte das in den kommenden 5-10 Jahren besser werden?
Persönlich finde ich das alles konzeptlos und teuer ... übrigens, diesen Murks bezahlen wir!!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was sagst du eigentlich zum Energieverbrauch für die Bereitstellung von Benzin? Böse Zungen gehen von bis zu 4,5kWh Energie pro Liter aus (ich glaube eher den Schätzungen die bei 1/3 liegen)


Das könnten wir uns in Deutschland überhaupt nicht leisten: Dann wären hier alle Raffinerien schon pleite ...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es schon auf meiner Stromrechnung drauf ist muss ich nichts aufschlagen , die Verluste sind nach dem Zähler


Exakt, Dein Auto steht da, und der  Akku ist nur noch halbvoll? Du hast aber eine volle Ladung bezahlt ...


----------



## Kaiero (18. Januar 2022)

Ich wäre für eine Petition das jeder Grün Wähler der letzten 15 Jahre einfach mal das Doppelte zahlt was Strom, Gas und Sprit angeht....Atomkraft nein danke und 10-15 Jahre später heulen alle rum warum auf einmal solche Preise steigen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Alles ok, aber Stromleitungen, die selbst mit heutiger Technik machbar wären ... das haben wir die letzten 20 Jahre nicht geschafft.


Du siehst politische Gründe als ein so großes Hindernis wenn der Wille da ist?


Hoppss schrieb:


> Das könnten wir uns in Deutschland überhaupt nicht leisten: Dann wären hier alle Raffinerien schon pleite ...


Hmm doch schon, Großabnehmerpreise sind im mittleren einstelligen Centbereich und ich sprach von Energie, nicht von Strom.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Exakt, Dein Auto steht da, und der Akku ist nur noch halbvoll? Du hast aber eine volle Ladung bezahlt ...











						So viel Strom verliert ein Tesla, wenn man zwei Wochen lang nicht fährt
					

„Vampire Drain“ nennt man das Phänomen, wenn ein Elektroauto im Ruhezustand Batterie und somit Reichweite verliert. Der norwegische Autoblogger Bjørn...




					efahrer.chip.de
				





> Bevor Bjørn sein Model 3, das er liebevoll McHammer getauft hat, in den zugegebenermaßen recht kurzen Dornröschenschlaf versetzte, betrug der Batteriestand 75 Prozent. Zwei Wochen später dann die Überraschung: Es werden immerhin noch 72,2 Prozent als Restkapazität angegeben. „Wir haben nur 2,8 Prozent in 14 Tagen verloren. Das ist wirklich wenig. Das sind nur 0,2 Prozent am Tag“, erklärt der Elektroautofahrer in seinem YouTube-Video. Rechnet man das auf einen Monat hoch, kommt man auf einen Selbstentladungs-Wert von sechs Prozent. „Sechs Prozent sind so wenig, dass es akzeptabel ist“, resümiert er zufrieden.


Hast du andere Quellen?


Kaiero schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Petition das jeder Grün Wähler der letzten 15 Jahre einfach mal das Doppelte zahlt was Strom, Gas und Sprit angeht....Atomkraft nein danke und 10-15 Jahre später heulen alle rum warum auf einmal solche Preise steigen.


https://www.finanzen.net/rohstoffe/erdgas-preis-natural-gas








						Kohlepreis aktuell in Euro und Dollar | Kohle | Kohlekurs | finanzen.net
					

Hier finden Sie alle Informationen für den aktuellen Kohlepreis in Euro und Dollar. Historische Kurse, Charts und Einheitenumrechnungen von Energie in Währungen und Einheiten.




					www.finanzen.net
				




Dazu noch die vielen abgeschalteten AKWs (im Ausland wegen Störfällen)

Das ist der Markt der diesen Preis bildet, nicht der Staat.

Kumpel, deine fossile ********************* ist teurer geworden und nein Zertifikate gibt es auf den Verbrauch nicht die Rohstoffe.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Januar 2022)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Naja wer die Möglichkeit hat : "Balkonanlage" habe selbst auch 2x 300 Watt bei meiner Eigentumswohnung. Des weiteren habe ich am Fenster 300 Watt mit 100ah Akku (Sichtschutz) für 12V Geräte  (So gut wie alles USB Gedöns). Hab auch 12 Volt Leitungen und USB Dosen in jedes Zimmer verlegt(auch die Fritzbox läuft darüber Relais schaltet um auf Netzteil wenn der Akku niedrig ist). War ursprünglich nur eine Hobbyunternehmung aber mittlerweile echt rentabel
> Wer sich auch für eine "Balkonanlage" interresiert. Die Kosten ca. sind so bei 500-700,-€ je nach Qualität Material was man brauch und man liegt so bei ca. 120,-€ pro Jahr (gerechnet bei 23 Cent) Meine Rechnung lag bei 5-6 Jahren bis die Ausgaben wieder drin waren.



Ja, schade nur, daß du ganz vergessen hast auf die verschiedenen Probleme hinzuweisen die dabei mit auftreten.
Zum einen die Begrenzung auf 600 Watt pro Haushalt (so wie du es hast).
Zum anderen, daß du für so eine Balkonanlage eine Anmeldepflicht beim Netzbetreiber und bei der Bundesnetzagentur besteht, auch wenn die Hersteller solcher Anlagen das sehr gerne anders behaupten.
Teilweise muß der Stromzähler ausgetauscht werden - abhängig vom Netzbetreiber, ob ein Antrag durch eine Elektrofachkraft gestellt werden muß.
Selbst wenn man theoretisch im Recht ist - viel Spaß bei der anschließenden rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung, wo die großen Netzbetreiber meistens den längeren Atem haben.
Ach und der Versicherungsschutz geht auch flöten wenn ein Gutachter feststellt, dass ein Schaden ohne Balkonkraftwerk nicht aufgetreten wäre - also doch lieber zur Fachkraft greifen, was wiederum die Kosten erhöht.

Die Eigentümergemeinschaft haben wir da ja auch komplett vergessen.
Beeinträchtigung der Außenansicht des Gebäudes und solche Schlagworte sind da usus und nach der Anschaffung wacht man ganz überrascht auf, weil eine Balkonanlage durch die Gemeinschaft genehmigt werden muß - auch wenn es nur noch eine einfache Mehrheit braucht seit 2020.
Gibt Tricks wie man es theoretisch umgehen kann, aber die Eigentümergemeinschaft anschließend gegen sich zu haben, ist auf lange Sicht keine gute Idee.
Meine Eltern können ein Lied davon singen.
Es braucht nur einen Nachbarn der ein Problem hat und sich halbwegs auskennt.
Ich würde jedem raten sich das genau zu überlegen und notfalls noch etwas zu warten bis da wirklich vereinfachte Regelungen in Kraft treten.


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2022)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Man ist aber 3 Monate an den Grundversorger  Preis gebunden. Wie oft muss man das noch erwähnen?  Ich würde auch direkt wechseln, Geht aber nicht.


Nur weil man es öfter erwähnt wird es nicht richtiger. Natürlich geht das. Aus der Ersatzversorgung kann Dich Dein neuer Anbieter sogar 6 Wochen rückwirkend abmelden.

Transaktionsgrund "ZD2", sofern Du kein RLM-Kunde bist:


			https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/Beschlusskammern/BK06/BK6_81_GPKE_GeLi/Mitteilung_Nr_37/Anlagen/Umsetungsfrage%20zur%20Beendigung%20der%20EV%20durch%20Anmeldung%20eines%20neuen%20Lieferanten.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2#:~:text=Hinweis%3A%20Die%20Nutzung%20des%20Transaktionsgrundes,%2C%20Einzug)%20bleibt%20hiervon%20unber%C3%BChrt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2022)

Kaiero schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Petition das jeder Grün Wähler der letzten 15 Jahre einfach mal das Doppelte zahlt was Strom, Gas und Sprit angeht....Atomkraft nein danke und 10-15 Jahre später heulen alle rum warum auf einmal solche Preise steigen.


Ich glaube du solltest dich Mal damit beschäftigen wer die letzten 16 Jahre in der Regierung saß. Merkel/die CDU hat den Ausstieg vom Ausstieg verbrochen und danach den Ausstieg ohne Konzept vollzogen. Merkel/die CDU hat auch den Ausbau von Erneuerbaren torpediert.
Warum sollen da jetzt die Grünen dran Schuld sein?


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die Eigentümergemeinschaft haben wir da ja auch komplett vergessen.
> Beeinträchtigung der Außenansicht des Gebäudes und solche Schlagworte sind da usus und nach der Anschaffung wacht man ganz überrascht auf, weil eine Balkonanlage durch die Gemeinschaft genehmigt werden muß - auch wenn es nur noch eine einfache Mehrheit braucht seit 2020.


Was hoffentlich bald gesetzlich geregelt wird. Eine Wallbox darf eine Hausgemeinschaft (in NRW, ist glaubich keine Bundesverordnung) nicht mehr ablehnen, gleichzeitig darf sie sich aber dagegen wehren dass Strom produziert wird, das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn.
Schade finde ich auch nach wie vor dass es kaum tragfähige Konzepte gibt als ETG das eigene Dach mit Solar zur Selbstnutzung zu bestücken. Der "faire" Weg basiert aktuell darauf den produzierten Strom komplett zu verkaufen, was nicht wirklich ökonomisch ist.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest dich Mal damit beschäftigen wer die letzten 16 Jahre in der Regierung saß. Merkel/die CDU hat den Ausstieg vom Ausstieg verbrochen und danach den Ausstieg ohne Konzept vollzogen. Merkel/die CDU hat auch den Ausbau von Erneuerbaren torpediert.
> Warum sollen da jetzt die Grünen dran Schuld sein?
> 
> Was hoffentlich bald gesetzlich geregelt wird. Eine Wallbox darf eine Hausgemeinschaft (in NRW, ist glaubich keine Bundesverordnung) nicht mehr ablehnen, gleichzeitig darf sie sich aber dagegen wehren dass Strom produziert wird, das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn.
> Schade finde ich auch nach wie vor dass es kaum tragfähige Konzepte gibt als ETG das eigene Dach mit Solar zur Selbstnutzung zu bestücken. Der "faire" Weg basiert aktuell darauf den produzierten Strom komplett zu verkaufen, was nicht wirklich ökonomisch ist.



Naja, das waren doch die Forderungen der Grünen und genau durch so einen Ökodruck kamen die genannten Maßnahmen.

Was mich viel mehr interessiert. Wie kann es sein, das vor ein, zwei Monaten bei Markus Lanz drei Herren saßen, die sich Experten nennen (Auch Professoren) davon sprachen, das die erneuerbaren lediglich 13-15% der Stromerzeugung ausmachen. 

Es wird wohl an der Art und Weise liegen wie die Zahlen erhoben werden.  Aber solange es der Konsument zuhause glaubt, ist doch alles super.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> und genau durch so einen Ökodruck kamen die genannten Maßnahmen.


Es war also Ökodruck die AKWs wieder an zu schalten, Zulassungsverfahren für Windenergie bis zur Unmöglichkeit zu verkomplizieren und die Solarbranche gleich ganz ab zu schießen?
Was die CDU an "Energiewende" gemacht hat war nichts ändern/zurück drehen der vorherigen Änderungen mit grünem Anstrich. Mit der Energiewende die Rot/Grün eingeleitet hatte, hatte das nichts zu tun.


----------



## HenryNgyn (18. Januar 2022)

Ich persönlich hätte niemals auf AKW verzichtet .. zu viele plus Punkte und es ist ZU wenig passiert um das Thema komplett zu schließen..man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## mhmilo24 (18. Januar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen und du arbeitest bei einem Energieversorger? EE sind nicht grundlastfähig, AKWs sehr wohl oder was meinst du wie Frankreich sein Stromnetz aufgebaut hat?


Fairer Vergleich? High End AKWS mit Nutzung alter Brennstäbe alten Windkraftanlagen gegenübergestellt. Man erkennt den bias.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> davon sprachen, das die erneuerbaren lediglich 13-15% der Stromerzeugung ausmachen.


Du hast nicht richtig zugehört, es ging um Energie nicht um Strom.


----------



## ric84 (18. Januar 2022)

Ich brauch eigentlich gar nicht soviel vom neuen Luxusgut. Hatte letztes Jahr noch einen Abschlag von 25€. Das Unternehmen wollte dann im November schlagartig stark erhöhen, mit dem ich nicht einverstanden war. Bin dann zum neuen Octopus gewechselt und zahle derzeit rund 32€, mit einer Garantie der Preise bis Mai, ich bin gespannt ob ich damit auf die Nase falle.

Meine örtlichen bieten mir auf deren Website einen absolut überzogenen Grundpreis von über 14€ monatlich und KW Preis von 43,36cent an, in Summe pro Monat 51€. Habt ihr alle den Arsch offen?

Gern würde ich selbst produzieren, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, mich für einen völlig überzogenen Immobilienpreis für die nächsten 100 Jahre zu opfern, krank. Und auf dem letzten Kuhdorf will ich auch nicht leben, keinen Bock auf meine sächsischen Schwurbelhinterwäldler und vor allem schlechten Internetz


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Danke  ... das ist schon ein Argument.
> Es ist allerdings schon erstaunlich, was man heute so studieren kann  ! Nur am Rande, wg. Studium,
> es heißt hier korrekt: ... " und arbeite bei *den Stadtwerken*". Soviel dazu. Aber ebenfalls als Info:
> Bei mir war die Sache komplizierter, ich habe lediglich einige Jahrzehnte bei "globalen" Unternehmen im Umweltschutz gearbeitet (u.a. im Zeichen der Muschel) und davor das eine oder andere Semester Physik, Chemie, Elektrotechnik, Mathematik und sogar Geowissenschaften studiert (z.B. Klimatologie!! ). Promoviert habe ich letztlich in organischer Chemie.
> Und, wirklich Hardcore, mich Jahre mit dem deutschen "TEHG" herumgeschlagen ... aber Schwamm drüber ...



Was ist daran erstaunlich, dass es spezialisierte Studiengänge gibt? Was hat mein Grammatikfehler mit dem Studium zu tun? Und was ist das überhaupt für ein bescheuerter Dialog?


----------



## ric84 (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Was ist daran erstaunlich, dass es spezialisierte Studiengänge gibt? Was hat mein Grammatikfehler mit dem Studium zu tun? Und was ist das überhaupt für ein bescheuerter Dialog?


Manche geilen sich eben an sowas auf und nutzen es als "Beweis", dass du doch nur Blödsinn erzählst. Keine Ahnung, warum er jetzt dir seinen Lebenslauf vorkaut. Es kann auch nicht jeder singen und klatschen studieren, um dann in Foren Grammarnazi zu spielen


----------



## DOcean (18. Januar 2022)

Die Stadtwerke Gütersloh rufen derzeit noch den Preis von ~ 90 Cent/kWh auf, wurde dafür aber schon abgemahnt und haben dann die Preise gesenkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Stadtwerke in Gütersloh wegen hoher Preise für Neukunden abgemahnt
					

Die Verbraucherzentrale droht dem Versorger wegen hoher Tarife für Neukunden mit juristischen Konsequenzen. Die Stadtwerke reagieren mit einer Preissenkung.




					www.nw.de
				



(leider hinter einer Paywall, ab Feb. 22 sind es dann "nur" 54 Cent)


----------



## Schori (18. Januar 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie das Energiesystem im Land aufgebaut ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In dem von Deutschland angestrebten Energiemix (80% erneuerbare Energien) passen AKWs nicht rein. Die Regelung ist einfach zu langsam.



Hoppss schrieb:


> ... mmm ... die Einschätzung ist nicht neu. Nur, könnte es sein, daß es dieses vermeintliche  Problem mit dem gefährlichen Müll ausschließlich in Deutschland und nicht im Rest der Welt gibt??
> Da sollte man bei solchen Aussagen doch einfach mal drüber nachdenken, wenn die Zeit dafür reicht ...


Die anderen Länder haben genauso ein Problem den Müll zu lagern. Es wird auch kein "Endlager" für die nächsten Mio. Jahren geben, dafür ist der Zeitraum viel zu groß.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen und du arbeitest bei einem Energieversorger? EE sind nicht grundlastfähig, AKWs sehr wohl oder was meinst du wie Frankreich sein Stromnetz aufgebaut hat?
> Und zu dem Müll für hunderte Generationen, in Russland gibt es beispielsweise schon AKWs, welche gebrauchte Brennstäbe benutzen können...


In dem von Deutschland angestrebten Energiemix (80% erneuerbare Energien) passen AKWs nicht rein. Die Regelung ist einfach zu langsam.
Die AKWs welche alte Brennstäbe verwenden können sind in der Erprobungsphase und nochJahre von einem produktiven Betrieb entfernt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es nicht nur die Brennstäbe strahlender Müll sind. Kontaminierte Schutzkleidung und Teile aus dem Kraftwerk sind ebenfalls gefährlicher Abfall der nicht verwertet werden kann.

An sich ist die ganze Diskussion um AKWs in Deutschland komplett hinfällig, niemand will diese Dinger noch haben. Die Gründe warum sind bekannt. Selbst Frankreich hat inzw. massive Probleme mit seinen AKWs und sitzt im Endeffekt in einer Falle.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und zu dem Müll für hunderte Generationen, in Russland gibt es beispielsweise schon AKWs, welche gebrauchte Brennstäbe benutzen können...


Man könnte auch einfach weiter forschen und zB. auf Thorium Reaktoren setzen. Ich meine China macht das massiv und plant bzw. baut davon eine ganze Menge. Die Dinger funktionieren komplett ohne Brennstäbe und eine Kernschmelze ist unmöglich.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

ric84 schrieb:


> Manche geilen sich eben an sowas auf und nutzen es als "Beweis", dass du doch nur Blödsinn erzählst. Keine Ahnung, warum er jetzt dir seinen Lebenslauf vorkaut. Es kann auch nicht jeder singen und klatschen studieren, um dann in Foren Grammarnazi zu spielen



Ich weiß es auch nicht. Meine Aussage war lediglich, dass sich heute viele für Experten halten, nur weil sie der Meinung sind, sie kommen heutzutage über das Internet so leicht an Informationen. Ja, man kann sich heute sehr gut schnell OBERFLÄCHLICH bilden. Wir haben so viele Informationen und so viel Wissen wie nie. Aber JEDES Feld für sich wird komplexer. Wo man früher für einen Automotor einen Schraubenschlüssel und den Papa gebraucht hat, braucht man heute fundiertes Wissen und teueres Spezialgerät, das auch nicht vom Himmel fällt.

Ein bisschen mehr Demut vor (so manchen) Experten täte uns gut. Egal aus welchem Bereich. Da steckt oft viel Arbeit dahinter. Und mich regt es immer mehr auf, dass sich viele für Energieexperten halten "Frankreich macht es richtig mit den AKW" "Guck dir China an, die bollern die Kohle raus!". Ja, es gibt fragwürdige Entscheidungenin Deutschland. Vieles geht schleppend. Ja, viele Probleme sind politisch verursacht (Strompreis) und dieser Frust wird dann den erneuerbaren Energien in die Schuhe geschoben. Wir stehen vor großen Herausforderungen. Aber nur, weil unser DERZEITIGES System nicht ausgereift und gut ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass es am Schluss der Energiewende, welche Jahrzehnte brauchen wird, genauso ********************* ist. Ja, wir brauchen Speicher und haben nichts wirklich parat, DERZEIT. Und ja, auch regenerative Energien haben ihre Probleme, aber es ist das Beste, was wir derzeit zu bieten haben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was hoffentlich bald gesetzlich geregelt wird. Eine Wallbox darf eine Hausgemeinschaft (in NRW, ist glaubich keine Bundesverordnung) nicht mehr ablehnen, gleichzeitig darf sie sich aber dagegen wehren dass Strom produziert wird, das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn.
> Schade finde ich auch nach wie vor dass es kaum tragfähige Konzepte gibt als ETG das eigene Dach mit Solar zur Selbstnutzung zu bestücken. Der "faire" Weg basiert aktuell darauf den produzierten Strom komplett zu verkaufen, was nicht wirklich ökonomisch ist.


Ja, eine klare gesetzliche Regelung, durch die gut einsehbar ist, was die Do's und Don't sind, wäre von Vorteil.
Es schwirren eine erhebliche Menge an Falsch, Teil- bzw. Altinformationen allein durchs Netz, daß viele den Überblick verlieren oder mit falschen Vorgaben planen.
Ich kann die Situation aus Eigentümersicht (die andere Seite) zum Teil gut verstehen.
Während eine Wallbox immerhin zwingend vom Fachbetrieb installiert werden muß, können Balkonanlagen ohne Installation durch eine Elektrofachkraft inzwischen geregelt in Betrieb genommen werden.
Der ganze Rattenschwanz an Problemen die ich oben aufgezählt habe, entstehen nach dieser Selbst-Installation und Anschluß.
Insbesondere der Abschnitt über den Versicherungsschutz 





> ...der Versicherungsschutz geht auch flöten wenn ein Gutachter feststellt, dass ein Schaden ohne Balkonkraftwerk nicht aufgetreten wäre


 ist hier nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Ich seh schon vor meinem inneren Auge, wie sich so einige Eigentümer vor der Vorstellung fürchten, in einem alten Mehrfamilienhaus ("aber die alten Leitungen") würde ein halbes Dutzend Anlagen ohne Abnahme einfach mal angeschlossen und dann brennt die Hütte ab und die Versicherung weigert sich zu blechen.


----------



## ric84 (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja, wir brauchen Speicher und haben nichts wirklich parat, DERZEIT. Und ja, auch regenerative Energien haben ihre Probleme, aber es ist das Beste, was wir derzeit zu bieten haben.


Das verstehe ich schon lange nicht, warum Windräder so oft stehen. Nur weil es an Abnehmern fehlt oder weil es eben keine adäquaten Speicherlösungen gibt, sinnlos. An jeden Windpark (bzw in der Nähe) sollte es große Lademöglichkeiten für PKW und zukünftig LKWs geben oder eben die Wasserstoffproduktion, gibt sicherlihc noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich finde den Ansatz der dezentralen Produktion interessanter als zentrale Versorger. Schönes Stammtischgeplänkel, mehr wird daraus leider nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach weiter forschen und zB. auf Thorium Reaktoren setzen. Ich meine China macht das massiv und plant bzw. baut davon eine ganze Menge.











						Flüssigsalzreaktor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Außerdem reden wir hier sicherlich von 10 bis 15 Jahren bis es los geht und das selbst in China!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

ric84 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich schon lange nicht, warum Windräder so oft stehen. Nur weil es an Abnehmern fehlt oder weil es eben keine adäquaten Speicherlösungen gibt, sinnlos. An jeden Windpark (bzw in der Nähe) sollte es große Lademöglichkeiten für PKW und zukünftig LKWs geben oder eben die Wasserstoffproduktion, gibt sicherlihc noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich finde den Ansatz der dezentralen Produktion interessanter als zentrale Versorger. Schönes Stammtischgeplänkel, mehr wird daraus leider nichts.



Windkraftanlagen stehen aufgrund gesetzlicher Bestimmungen außerhalb von Ballungsgebieten. Keine Sau wird aus der Stadt, bzw. Umwege fahren, um sich an ein Windrad zu stellen und dort 20 Minuten (+ -) zu warten, bis die Karre voll ist. Die benötigte Infrastruktur kostet Ressourcen und Geld und muss sich ammortisieren. Ein großer Teil der Energiewende ist nicht nur die Energie erneuerbar zu erzeugen, sondern MUSS!!! auch aus Effizienverbesserungen und Verzicht bestehen. Ich habe eine Studie behandelt, die von 40 % Energieeinsparung ausgeht, wenn Wohngebäude saniert und die E-Mobilität eingeführt wird.

Es ist in meinen Augen genauso wenig sinnvoll irgendwo was zu installieren (wenn man vom wirtschaftlichen mal absieht), was vllt von 2 Personen genutzt wird. Das kostet Ressourcen und ein derartiger ineffizienter Einsatz und eine Bindung von Ressourcen ist in meinen Augen nicht zielführend, nur damit man ein paar % mehr regenerativen Stromanteil hat. Das Energie- und Rohstoffsystem besteht aus mehr als nur "Wir tauschen elektrische Energie von Kohle zu PV und Ende und Hauptsache kein Co2". Es muss effizienter mit allem umgegangen werden. Energie ist auch Wärme, etc und nicht nur Strom. Selbst wenn wir  einen 100 % regenerativen elektrischen Energieanteil besitzen (dessen Bedarf in Zukunft steigen wird), wartet noch verdammt viel Arbeit.

Und Wasserstoff ist eben auch nicht die ideale Lösung. Die Effizienz ist bescheiden. Da muss man abwägen, ob man die Fläche eines Kohlekraftwerks für PV/Wind + H2 nutzt UND auch mit einbezieht, dass PV-Module und CFK woher kommen muss und es im gesamten nicht wesentlich besser ist, das Kohlekraftwerk stehen zu lassen. Und dafür braucht man Studien und das kann einfach kein Laie entscheiden, weil es komplex ist. Dieser blinde Aktionismus zu bloß alles PV und Wind und bloß kein Co2 ist genauso bescheiden


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Flüssigsalzreaktor – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allemal besser als zb auf Windräder zu setzen. Da fallen pro Rotorblatt 150 Kubikmeter Holz an, welches wir zur Zeit aus Ecuador importieren und dort für Rekordexporte sorgen. Als frei nach dem Motto Regenwald abholzen für ein grünes Deutschland. 

China forstet nebenbei auch enorm deren Wälder auf, während die Werke geplant und gebaut werden. Wir kloppen Regenwald weg und sitzen bei Windstille auf dem Trockenen. "Vermarktet" wird das hier dann als grüne Energiewende.









						Ecuador: Windräder beschleunigen Regenwald-Abholzung
					

Für die Rotorblätter von Windkraftanlagen wird häufig Balsaholz verwendet, das hauptsächlich aus dem ecuadorianischen Amazonasgebiet stammt.




					www.blickpunkt-lateinamerika.de


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> China forstet nebenbei auch enorm deren Wälder auf, während die Werke geplant und gebaut werden. Wir kloppen Regenwald weg und sitzen bei Windstille auf dem Trockenen.



Zähle mir doch bitte auf, an wievielen Tagen du in den letzten 10 Jahren keine Energie hattest


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast nicht richtig zugehört, es ging um Energie nicht um Strom.



Das musst du für mich einmal auseinander ziehen 
Eneuerbare sollen 46% der Energie liefern, aber nicht 4% des Stromes, oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das musst du für mich einmal auseinander ziehen


Strom ist nur ein Teil des Energieverbrauchs Deutschlands, daher haben wir grob 50% erneuerbare Energien im Strommix, aber nicht im Energiemix. Kaum jemand fährt ja mit erneuerbaren Energien Auto ohne direkt Strom zu nutzen.
Deswegen wirkt der Berg den wir zu schaffen haben gewaltig, aber der Energieverbrauch wird enorm sinken.
Alleine 7l Benzin die man auf 100km gern mal braucht entsprechen grob 60kWh womit man im Elektroauto aber eher 300 bis 400km weit kommt.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

ric84 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich schon lange nicht, warum Windräder so oft stehen. Nur weil es an Abnehmern fehlt oder weil es eben keine adäquaten Speicherlösungen gibt, sinnlos. An jeden Windpark (bzw in der Nähe) sollte es große Lademöglichkeiten für PKW und zukünftig LKWs geben oder eben die Wasserstoffproduktion, gibt sicherlihc noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich finde den Ansatz der dezentralen Produktion interessanter als zentrale Versorger. Schönes Stammtischgeplänkel, mehr wird daraus leider nichts.


Wie will man Lademöglichkeiten für PKW und LKW planen? Heute halten 12 LKW´s zum laden gegen 13:47Uhr, Winrad 13 muss jetzt anlaufen. Wie lange dauert es vom Anlaufen, des Windrades, bis zum Laden des LKW´s?

Beim dezentralen Strom Erzeugen bin ich sofort an Board, nur so kann unser Netz das überhaupt bewerkstelligen. 

Wie alles, wird es nur etwas wenn sich ein Jeder, selbst darum kümmert . Also, jeder der die Möglichkeit hat, schnallt sich eine PV Anlage aufs Dach, oder ein Klein- Windkraftanlage, oder beides. Dazu einen gut kalkulierten Speicher.

Dann noch ein EAuto und nach Möglichkeit zuhause laden.


----------



## ric84 (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wie will man Lademöglichkeiten für PKW und LKW planen? Heute halten 12 LKW´s zum laden gegen 13:47Uhr, Winrad 13 muss jetzt anlaufen. Wie lange dauert es vom Anlaufen, des Windrades, bis zum Laden des LKW´s?
> 
> Beim dezentralen Strom Erzeugen bin ich sofort an Board, nur so kann unser Netz das überhaupt bewerkstelligen.
> 
> ...


Und wenn man ganz viele kleine Windrädchen auf ein E Auto montiert? 

Das mit den LKW und PKW war ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten der brachliegenden Windräder.

Ja würde ich auch gern machen, aber ohne Balkon geschweige Eigenheim hab ich bei der Eigenproduktion schlechte Karten.  Ein Bekannter von mir betreibt im Sommer seine Klimaanlage mit Solarstrom. Die Anlage produziert im Sommer um die 1200kw pro Monat. Da war ich schon etwas neidisch und zugleich überrascht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Und Wasserstoff ist eben auch nicht die ideale Lösung. Die Effizienz ist bescheiden. Da muss man abwägen, ob man die Fläche eines Kohlekraftwerks für PV/Wind + H2 nutzt UND auch mit einbezieht, dass PV-Module und CFK woher kommen muss und es im gesamten nicht wesentlich besser ist, das Kohlekraftwerk stehen zu lassen. Und dafür braucht man Studien und das kann einfach kein Laie entscheiden, weil es komplex ist. Dieser blinde Aktionismus zu bloß alles PV und Wind und bloß kein Co2 ist genauso bescheiden


Du willst also einfach alles so lassen, wie es ist?
Was ist in 50 Jahren, wenn die Temperatur um 5 Grad gestiegen ist und Millionen Holländer  bei uns wohnen wollen und die 1 Milliarde Afrika vor den toren europas stehen  und die 2 Milliarden Asiaten zu uns wollen?
Bist du dann bereit mit einer Waffe an der Grenze zu stehen und auf alles zu feuern, was rein will?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also einfach alles so lassen, wie es ist?
> Was ist in 50 Jahren, wenn die Temperatur um 5 Grad gestiegen ist und Millionen Holländer  bei uns wohnen wollen und die 1 Milliarde Afrika vor den toren europas stehen  und die 2 Milliarden Asiaten zu uns wollen?
> Bist du dann bereit mit einer Waffe an der Grenze zu stehen und auf alles zu feuern, was rein will?



Wo steht das denn, dass ich alles so lassen will? Ich habe lediglich den Anspruch nach "Perfektion", nach dem möglichst bestmöglichen Ergebnis - für alle, auch die Umwelt. Und das ist eben super komplex.

Man kann natürlich sagen: E-Autos sind super und toll, sparen auch Energie - aber wo kommen die Rohstoffe her? Sollen jetzt alle Autos verschrottet werden und bis 2040 alles dadurch ersetzt sein? 
Man kann sagen: Smart Home sowas von geil. Haushalt spart 16 % Energie und wirtschaftlich ist es auch, machen wir - Wo kommen die Rohstoffe her, welchen Energiebedarf hat denn die Herstellung? Und wenn sich erweist, dass die Herstellung von Smart Home-Komponenten in Summe doch nichts einspart, dann sollte es auch nicht forciert werden.

Ich bin einfach dafür, dass man einen Weitblick besitzt und auch langfristiger denkt und ich bin absolut kein Fan von Extremen. Und wenn es sich erweist, dass ein Kohlekraftwerk besser für die Umwelt/Co2-Haushalt ist, als es platt zu machen und dafür PV hinzusetzen, was nicht auf Bäumen wächst, dann lasst das Kohlekraftwerk stehen!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich sagen: E-Autos sind super und toll, sparen auch Energie - aber wo kommen die Rohstoffe her? Sollen jetzt alle Autos verschrottet werden und bis 2040 alles dadurch ersetzt sein?


Wenn wir uns die mittlere Lebensdauer von Autos ansehen wird der Großteil der Autos eh bis 2040 ersetzt, warum dann nicht durch was besseres?


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Strom ist nur ein Teil des Energieverbrauchs Deutschlands, daher haben wir grob 50% erneuerbare Energien im Strommix, aber nicht im Energiemix. Kaum jemand fährt ja mit erneuerbaren Energien Auto ohne direkt Strom zu nutzen.
> Deswegen wirkt der Berg den wir zu schaffen haben gewaltig, aber der Energieverbrauch wird enorm sinken.
> Alleine 7l Benzin die man auf 100km gern mal braucht entsprechen grob 60kWh womit man im Elektroauto aber eher 300 bis 400km weit kommt.



Ok, wir reden an der Stelle über unterschiedliche Energiemixe. 

Also rund 46% der elektrischen Energie sind Erneuerbare. Aber nur um 15% der gesamten Energie.

Im Auto im Sommer 300km, im Winter eher 200km. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben. 

Es werden in  Deutschland rund 360 Millarden PKW Km abgespult, im Jahr. Dazu 70+ Millarden LKW Km. Nur 6-10 Millarden Km fahren Busse in DE.

Woher kommen 72 TW (terawatt) für Autos, 56 TW für LKW´s und 3,6 TW für Busse.
Dafür bräuchte man ja 12-13 AKW´s, oder eben ca. 12000-13000 Windkraftanlagen. 

ICH BIN NICHT FÜR AKW´s, auch NICHT GEGEN ENEUERBARE. Aber ich glaube das alles viel zu einfach sehen.


----------



## insekt (18. Januar 2022)

Bin auch von den Kündigungen betroffen und in den Ersatztarif der Rheinenergie gerutscht, aber scheinbar hatte ich noch Glück im Unglück mit 42c/kWh. Aktuell gibt es tatsächlich nichts billigeres, allerdings haben sich (unter berücksichigung des Neukundenrabatts) meine Stromkosten nun trotzdem verdoppelt.

Die VSZ sollte lieber mal gegen diese Kündigungen vorgehen, es ist ja wohl eine absolute Frechheit, dass ein Anbieter einfach einen Vertrag kündigt der über 12 Monate geschlossen wurde, nur weil deren Geschäftsmodell nicht mehr aufgeht. Ist doch nicht mein Problem, wenn die den Strom nicht mehr kostendeckend anbieten können mit der vereinbarten Preisgarantie. Sollen sie halt keine entsprechende Garantie geben. Das sollte ich mir mal erlauben einfach zu sagen "Tja leider aufgrund unvorhergesehener Ereignisse, kann ich Sie nicht mehr mit Geld beliefern, daher kündige ich nun unseren Vetrag, tüdelü."


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Im Auto im Sommer 300km, im Winter eher 200km. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben.


Kommt darauf an, in den Alpen ist es tendenziell schlechter als im Norden. 


derneuemann schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das alles viel zu einfach sehen.


Na du siehst diesen Berg an Arbeit vor dir als einzelner Mensch deswegen erscheint es so groß 


derneuemann schrieb:


> Woher kommen 72 TW (terawatt) für Autos, 56 TW für LKW´s und 3,6 TW für Busse.


Einerseits wollen wir nicht nur eine Antriebswende sondern auch eine Verkehrswende, andererseits
ist doch klar, dass wir dafür neue Anlagen bauen müssen. Es ist ja nicht nur Windenergie, sondern auch Solar.
Dein Auto belegt grob 12qm, darauf kannst du grob 5kWp Solarzellen installieren, der Ertrag von 5kWp liegt bei
4000 bis 6000kWh im Jahr, damit kannst du ein Tesla Model 3 60 bis 90 mal aufladen und je nach Verbrauch gut 12000 bis 30000km fahren.
Das markiere ich mal als über den Daumen gepeilt, aber wir sehen was man tun kann.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Und wenn es sich erweist, dass ein Kohlekraftwerk besser für die Umwelt/Co2-Haushalt ist, als es platt zu machen und dafür PV hinzusetzen, was nicht auf Bäumen wächst, dann lasst das Kohlekraftwerk stehen!


Kein Kohlrekraft erweist sich als besser. Wo kommt denn die Kohle her? vom Transportfahrzeug?
Denk daran, dass das alles Lobbyarbeit ist, dass wir immer noch an der kohle und der Kernenergie kleben.
Den Kram hätte man schon vor 30 Jahren entsorgen sollen, dann sähe es auch besser aus als heute.
Und die Energiewende wird jedes Jahr, das man verschwendet, immer teurer.


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns die mittlere Lebensdauer von Autos ansehen wird der Großteil der Autos eh bis 2040 ersetzt, warum dann nicht durch was besseres?


Dafür gibt es aber mehr als genug alte Autos, auf deutschen Straßen 

Für mich persönlich wäre eine Verdoppelung der Reichweite, der fehlende Schritt aktuell.  Tesla fängt doch langsam an AKKUs mit 50% mehr Kapazität einzubauen, im Model S meine ich. Dann noch im Model 3, dann wäre ich dabei. Für viele wird es auch jetzt schon reichen. 

Gerne eine bezahlbarere und etwas kleinere Version des Etron GT  Mein Kandidat wäre wohl doch eher ein Tesla 3 Performance, aus Preisgründen. Gerne in den nächsten zwei Jahren.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Energiewende wird jedes Jahr, das man verschwendet, immer teurer.



Genauso wie die Folgeschäden die durch die Umweltschäden entstehen, man zahlt also am Ende doppelt und mehrfach, je länger man einen Umstieg nach hinten hinausschiebt.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich wäre eine Verdoppelung der Reichweite, der fehlende Schritt aktuell.


Kommt doch:

"Our Next Energy (ONE), ein zwei Jahre altes Tech-Startup aus dem US-Bundesstaat Michigan, hat einen Prototyp seiner neuen Batterie in einem *Tesla Model S *getestet. Wie der Akkuhersteller am Mittwoch mitteilte, war der Tesla mit der Batterie in der Lage, *1.210 Kilometer *zurücklegen, bevor er wieder aufgeladen werden musste."









						Tesla Model S schafft mit neuartigem Akku 1.200 Kilometer Reichweite
					

Mit einer Batterie des US-Start-ups ONE legte ein Tesla Model S über 1.000 Kilometer zurück.




					futurezone.at


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, in den Alpen ist es tendenziell schlechter als im Norden.
> 
> Na du siehst diesen Berg an Arbeit vor dir als einzelner Mensch deswegen erscheint es so groß
> 
> ...


Ist ja genau mein Ansatz. Nur der absolute Großteil der Autos in Deutschland hat keine Garage.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ok, wir reden an der Stelle über unterschiedliche Energiemixe.
> 
> Also rund 46% der elektrischen Energie sind Erneuerbare. Aber nur um 15% der gesamten Energie.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Energieszenario über das ich eine Projektarbeit schrieb. War ein professionelles Team aus mehreren Professoren mit wissenschaftlichen Hilfskräften, etc. So KÖNNTE ein Szenario 2030 aussehen, wenn man auf E-Mobilität und Wärmepumpen, etc umstellt, bzw Effizienz- und Sanierungsmassnahmen vornimmt


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Zähle mir doch bitte auf, an wievielen Tagen du in den letzten 10 Jahren keine Energie hattest


Es geht ja um die Zukunft und nicht um die letzten 10 Jahre. Es sollen und werden jetzt Werke geschlossen und nicht vor 10 Jahren. Ich verfolge das Thema auch nicht sonderlich. Meines Wissens nach stand Europa aber zuletzt vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr im Januar 2021 kurz vor einem Blackout. Im Sommer 2019 war es an 3 Tagen kurz davor, weil im deutschen Stromnetz zu wenig Strom floss. Die Ausfälle wurden zwar verhindert, aber nicht easy sondern ziemlich knapp.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Januar 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die Zukunft und nicht um die letzten 10 Jahre. Es sollen und werden jetzt Werke geschlossen und nicht vor 10 Jahren. Ich verfolge das Thema auch nicht sonderlich. Meines Wissens nach stand Europa aber zuletzt vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr im Januar 2021 kurz vor einem Blackout. Im Sommer 2019 war es an 3 Tagen kurz davor, weil im deutschen Stromnetz zu wenig Strom floss. Die Ausfälle wurden zwar verhindert, aber nicht easy sondern ziemlich knapp.



Ja, es wurden auch jetzt AKW geschlossen und was ist passiert? Nichts. Zudem war das Stromnetz 2020 so stabil wie nie. Einen europaweiten Ausfall lässt die Netzstruktur gar nicht zu. Zudem hätten AKW, etc bei dem Problem auch nicht viel geholfen, weil Großkraftwerke, die über die Thermodynamik Energie erzeugen, recht träge sind. Da sind GuD-Kraftwerke noch mitunter die schnellsten. Natürlich wird das Netz mit Rundsteuerempfängern darauf vorbereitet, so können schnell Erzeuger (PV) und Verbraucher (E-Mobilität) vom Netz genommen werden und zwar schneller und effizienter, als man es mit jedem Großkraftwerk könnte. Es gibt heutzutage durchaus Firmen, die dafür bezahlt werden, dass sie Strom verbrauchen, bzw urplötzlich mal der Strom weg ist, um solche Spitzen zu vermeiden. Also sooooo toll ist auch das "alte" Netz nicht. Hinzu kommen immer mehr Gleichstromleitungen, die mit Konvertern blitzschnell reagieren können. Speicher tun den Rest









						Deutsches Stromnetz ist so stabil wie nie
					

Eines der beliebtesten Argumente von Gegnern der Energiewende in Deutschland ist, dass durch den Wechsel von Kohlekraftwerken auf erneuerbare Energiequellen die Sicherheit der Stromversorgung gefährdet sei. Die für das Stromnetz zuständige Bundesnetzagentur hat nun aber Zahlen vorgelegt, die...




					www.energieverbraucherportal.de


----------



## derneuemann (18. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich mir später mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## Hoppss (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du siehst politische Gründe als ein so großes Hindernis wenn der Wille da ist?


Nein, auf keinen Fall! Nur die Realität ... weshalb soll etwas, das 20 Jahre nicht gewürdigt/ realisiert wurde, nun auf einmal flutschen? Oder, wie sagt man, wenn der Wurm einmal im Apfel drin ist, weshalb soll er dann wieder raus?
Mal davon abgesehen, wieso investiere ich 2 Jahrzehnte Abermilliarden in Propeller, ohne daß es die erforderlichen Stromtrassen gibt ... klar! Es ist ja nur das Geld der Verbraucher ...
Nochmals, ... 20 lange Jahre! Und Plan B? Fehlanzeige:
- Noch nicht einmal Ansätze für "Speicherprojekte" (aber in Australien ...)
- Letztlich bislang nur politisches Geschwafel, wenn es darum geht, mit diesem überflüssigen Strom jedenfalls Wasserstoff in Norddeutschland zu erzeugen (auch so etwas klappt außerhalb unseres tollen Landes besser ...)
Aber ja, am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen, nur wir sind kein Vorbild mehr, wir zahlen einfach nur mehr!!


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und danach kannst du das in den Hausmüll werfen oder nur ansatzweise weniger sicher lagern?



Wir können es gerne bei dir in den Hausmüll stecken, wenn das so dein Diskussionsniveau ist. Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, strahlt das Material nach der Verwendung in diesem AKW dann nur noch 150 Jahre und das wird nicht das Ende der Technologie sein.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch, dass AKW Staat Frankreich uns grade braucht



Komisch, dass das Jahr über Deutschland auf Stromimporte aus Frankreich, Polen, Tschechien und der Schweiz angewiesen ist. Und weshalb Frankreich aktuell auf Stromimporte angewiesen ist hat nichts mit AKWs zu tun, sondern ist ein typisches französisches Problem. Wenn du zur gleichen Zeit einen großteil deiner Kraftwerke warten möchtest, bekommst du immer ein großes Problem egal ob es AKWs, Kohlekraftwerke oder EE sind. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nope, nicht alle.



Dann nenne mir ein modernes Gaskraftwerk bei dem das nicht der Fall ist, ich bin gespannt... 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem, ein Problem das kein Vergleich zu den ist was Ölkatastrophen etc auslösen.



Ist mir neu, dass wir in Deutschland Ölkraftwerke einsetzen. Ansonsten ist das pure Ideologie die aus dir spricht und zeigt nur, dass du dich mit den negativen Folgen von Windmühlen noch nie beschäftigt hast und das verteilen von Mikroplastik in der Natur und vor allem Offshore ist nur eins davon. Hinzu kommen tausende Tonnen Sondermüll, Versiegelung von Flächen, Schreddern von Millionen von Insekten und hundertausenden Vögeln, Infraschall... 
Aber wir können euch Städter gerne ein paar in die Stadt klatschen, dann könnt ihr den Ökostrom ja nutzen und man muss mir nicht meine schöne Natur damit verschandeln, wäre doch ein super Deal.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kostet dein Atomstrom wenn der Preis am Markt gebildet wird



Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von der Stromerzeugung. Deutschland hat mit seinem EE Quatsch die höchsten Strompreise weltweit und komischerweise macht das auch kein anderes Land so. Sind die anderen Länder jetzt alles Idioten? Oder könnte es vielleicht sein, dass eine kleine fanatische Gruppe die uns das hier eingebrockt hat die wahren Idioten sind? Der Artikel aus der New York Times mit der weltdümmsten Energiepolitik kommt nicht von ungefähr...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wieder jemand ohne Quellen und Zahlen, tut das nicht im Schädel weh unbelegte ********************* zu behaupten?



Um mal bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben, die unbelegte ********************* kommt von dir und nicht von mir. Alle Punkte die ich angesprochen habe bezüglich Reservekraftwerke, Hertzfrequenz im Stromnetz usw. kannst du mit ein wenig Eigeninnitiative alles ergoogeln 
Und im übrigen habe ich erst im Herbst ein Buch über den Aufbau von Stromnetzen und pro/contra aller Kraftwerksarten gelesen und was kannst du außer ein paar Wikipedialinks vorweisen?
Du hast einfach die Grundzüge wie ein Stromnetz funktioniert nicht verstanden.



mhmilo24 schrieb:


> Fairer Vergleich? High End AKWS mit Nutzung alter Brennstäbe alten Windkraftanlagen gegenübergestellt. Man erkennt den bias.



Was soll da jetzt unfair sein? Weil ich deinem Ökobias nicht folge? Wenn ne neue Windmühle gebaut wird, wird doch auch ein neues Modell hingestellt und kein 30 Jahre altes Modell... Und bei AKWs möchte man dann natürlich auch die Spitzentechnologie und nicht die aus den 50er...



Schori schrieb:


> Die anderen Länder haben genauso ein Problem den Müll zu lagern. Es wird auch kein "Endlager" für die nächsten Mio. Jahren geben, dafür ist der Zeitraum viel zu groß.



Benötigst du auch gar nicht, aber da sieht man halt mal wieder, dass bei euch nur die pure Ideologie herrscht und sonst nichts. Mit neuster Technik kommst du schon auf ~150 Jahre.



Schori schrieb:


> In dem von Deutschland angestrebten Energiemix (80% erneuerbare Energien) passen AKWs nicht rein. Die Regelung ist einfach zu langsam.
> Die AKWs welche alte Brennstäbe verwenden können sind in der Erprobungsphase und nochJahre von einem produktiven Betrieb entfernt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es nicht nur die Brennstäbe strahlender Müll sind. Kontaminierte Schutzkleidung und Teile aus dem Kraftwerk sind ebenfalls gefährlicher Abfall der nicht verwertet werden kann.



Eine gewisse radikale Minderheit strebt das vielleicht an, aber die Mehrheit wird das mit Sicherheit nicht anstreben, vor allem wenn man nicht immer nur so einseitige Propaganda in den Medien verbreiten würde, sonder man sachlich über das Thema spricht. Zudem sind 80% EE pure Utopie, denn für EE benötigt man die entsprechende Speichertechnologien und die sind nicht vorhanden...
Und es ist einfach unbestritten, so viel Energie wie du aus einem Pfund Uran bekommst, bekommst du aus keinem anderen Energieträger.



Schori schrieb:


> An sich ist die ganze Diskussion um AKWs in Deutschland komplett hinfällig, niemand will diese Dinger noch haben. Die Gründe warum sind bekannt. Selbst Frankreich hat inzw. massive Probleme mit seinen AKWs und sitzt im Endeffekt in einer Falle.



Alleine schon hier im Forum finden sich einige Leute, inklusive mir, die AKWs haben wollen... Interessant wie due niemand definierst.
Aber man merkt halt, dass mit euch keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich ist, da die Ideologie vorrang hat und an einer sachlichen Diskussion kein Interesse besteht und nur herumfantasiert wird, was unserer Stromversorgung 0,0 hilft. 
Etwas mehr Realismus würde nicht schaden!



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja, wir brauchen Speicher und haben nichts wirklich parat, DERZEIT. Und ja, auch regenerative Energien haben ihre Probleme, aber es ist das Beste, was wir derzeit zu bieten haben.



Eigentlich hast du es mit dem ersten Satz schon gesagt. Ohne entsprechende Speichermöglichkeiten ist der Einsatz von EE in einem Stromnetz nicht möglich, ohne die Versorgungssicherheit nicht aufs Spiel zu setzen. Ok, wenn das Ziel ist Deutschland zu einem Bauern und Agrarstaat umzufunktionieren, dann könnte das klappen, ansonsten nicht...

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man so realitätsfern sein kann. Auch wenn man kein Freund von AKWs ist, muss man sich doch eingestehen, dass wenn man keine fosilen Rohstoffe verfeuern möchte, es die einzigste Option ist um ein Industrieland mit Energie zu versorgen. Und nein EE sind nicht das beste das wir haben, das habe ich in meinem ersten Post doch ausführlich dargelegt. Für jede Windmühle die aufgestellt wird, muss die gleiche Leistung an Reservekraftwerken vorgehalten werden und das sind billige Gas und Kohlekraftwerke, die weder sonderlich effizient noch sauber sind. Da es sich für RWE und co nicht lohnt hochmoderne saubere Gaskraftwerke hinzustellen, die nicht permanent betrieben werden.
Was hier gemacht wird ist ein riesengroßer ideologischer Irrweg, der alle Bürger hier teuer zu stehen kommt. 
Ich mein mir kanns egal sein, wenn die Ökosozialisten hier weiter so Unsinn fabrizieren, bin ich nächstes Jahr weg hier, aber wenn ihr auf Strompreise von 1€ die kw/h scharf seit oder Blackouts... Dann wie bestellt so geerntet....

Im übrigen noch ein Funfakt am Rande, ein Blackout würde Deutschland zurück in die Steinzeit katapultieren, weil wir aktuell ca. 200 veraltete Großtransformatoren im Netz haben (gehören eigentlich schon lange mal ausgetauscht), jährlich aktuell nur ca. 5 Stück hergestellt werden können in Deutschland und wenn sich davon die Hälfte verabschiedet, dann kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie lange das dauert, bis hier wieder die Lichter eingehen 
Daher drücken wir alle mal die Daumen, dass das nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Alleine schon hier im Forum finden sich einige Leute, inklusive mir, die AKWs haben wollen.


Das ist die absolute Minderheit. Atomkraft ist in Deutschland nicht mehr einsetzbar, der Zug ist abgefahren.
Abgesehen davon baut hier niemand mehr ein Atomkraftwerk, weils schlicht zu teuer wäre.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Benötigst du auch gar nicht, aber da sieht man halt mal wieder, dass bei euch nur die pure Ideologie herrscht und sonst nichts. Mit neuster Technik kommst du schon auf ~150 Jahre.


Das ist eine Fehleinschätzung. Man geht von 1000 Jahre aus, wenns optimal ist. Optimal ist es aber natürlich nie. Reste Verbleiben immer.


----------



## Hoppss (18. Januar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im übrigen noch ein Funfakt am Rande, ein Blackout würde Deutschland zurück in die Steinzeit katapultieren, weil wir aktuell ca. 200 veraltete Großtransformatoren im Netz haben (gehören eigentlich schon lange mal ausgetauscht), jährlich aktuell nur ca. 5 Stück hergestellt werden können in Deutschland und wenn sich davon die Hälfte verabschiedet, dann kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie lange das dauert, bis hier wieder die Lichter eingehen


Das betrachte ich ähnlich , leider  ... nicht nur fehlende Stromtrassen, die gesamte Infrastruktur wird politisch an die Wand gefahren (auch wenn der Wille des "Volkes" das hier sicherlich nicht vorsieht ...)
Letztes Beispiel für diesen systematischen Murks und Volksverblödung sehe ich in der gesperrten Brücke der A45 hinter Lüdenscheid: Hier werden durch Staus, Umleitungen etc. in den kommenden Jahren Millionen Tonnen an CO2 generiert, völlig überflüssig, die Bauingenieure haben bereits 2015 nachdrücklich auf eine maximale Lebensdauer bis 2025 hingewiesen.
Resultat? Die Realität!!
Leider weiß ich auch nicht, was in diesem Land noch passieren muß, um aus solchen murksigen Sachen wieder rauszukommen. Vielleicht eine kurzfristige, persönliche Verantwortung für solche Versager, die mit Ihren Aufgaben einfach überfordert sind und das nicht zugeben. ... 


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die absolute Minderheit. Atomkraft ist in Deutschland nicht mehr einsetzbar, der Zug ist abgefahren.


Vorab, ich bin inzwischen auch kein wirklicher Fan davon.
Nur, sag niemals nie ... oder so!
Sollte sich die EU (und mehr als ein Dutzend anderer Staaten auf diesem Planeten) wirklich so irren?
Wenn ich sowas höre, sind das doch ausschließlich politische und keine wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen ... einfach ärmlich ...  ... schwach und vordergründig ...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Nein, auf keinen Fall! Nur die Realität ... weshalb soll etwas, das 20 Jahre nicht gewürdigt/ realisiert wurde, nun auf einmal flutschen?


Kennen wir ja, ist ein Naturgesetz.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das Jahr über Deutschland auf Stromimporte aus Frankreich, Polen, Tschechien und der Schweiz angewiesen ist.











						Stromaustausch Deutschlands nach Ländern 2022 | Statista
					

Im ersten Halbjahr 2021 importierte Deutschland rund 3,1 Terawattstunden mehr Strom aus Dänemark, als es nach Dänemark exportierte.




					de.statista.com
				



Du nennst 4 Länder von denen 3 mehr Strom von uns bekommen als wir von denen. LÜGNER.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> hat nichts mit AKWs zu tun, sondern ist ein typisches französisches Problem. Wenn du zur gleichen Zeit einen großteil deiner Kraftwerke warten möchtest, bekommst du immer ein großes Problem


Nein man schaltet die AKWs natürlich extra ab wenn sie absehbar besonders gebraucht werden.








						Zwei französische Atomreaktoren wegen Mängeln vom Netz
					

An einem Atomkraftwerk im französischen Civaux wurden Mängel festgestellt. Der Betreiber EDF stoppte den Betrieb, zwei Meiler stehen still. Das hat Folgen für die Gewinnprognose dieses Jahres.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Sicherheitsprüfungen: Frankreich schaltet leistungsstärkste Atomkraftwerke ab
					

Erst gab es in einem AKW Fehler in der Nähe von Schweißnähten. Nun werden weitere Reaktoren überprüft.




					www.faz.net
				



LÜGNER


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir ein modernes Gaskraftwerk bei dem das nicht der Fall ist, ich bin gespannt...








						Gaskraftwerk Leipheim | LEAG.de
					






					www.leag.de
				



Kaltstart bis zu 45 Minuten, das ist nicht so schnell wenn andere unter 10 schaffen.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist mir neu, dass wir in Deutschland Ölkraftwerke einsetzen.


Also verbrauchen wir kein Öl weil wir keine großen Ölkraftwerke haben. 
Dann bilde ich mir die ganzen Verbrenner KFZ, Ölheizungen und Schiffe nur ein. Okay.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen tausende Tonnen Sondermüll, Versiegelung von Flächen, Schreddern von Millionen von Insekten und hundertausenden Vögeln, Infraschall...


Ah schon wieder die Infraschalllüge und der Rest ist vorhanden aber besser als bei allen konventionellen Alternativen. Lügner


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mit seinem EE Quatsch die höchsten Strompreise weltweit und komischerweise macht das auch kein anderes Land so.











						Markt: Mehr Windstrom lässt Strompreise an der Börse um 20 Prozent fallen
					

Münster – In Deutschland sind die Preise für Strom und Gas in den letzten Monaten vor allem im täglichen Großhandel kräftig gestiegen. Doch Deutschland steht dank der preisdämpfenden Windenergie noch viel besser da als andere europäische Länder.




					www.iwr.de
				



Nicht die Strompreise für Endverbraucher mit den Börsenpreisen verwechseln. 
Außerdem lustig:








						Électricité de France – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Fast 40 Milliarden Schulden, andauernd Subventionen. Aber der deutsche Weg ist teuer, nein das siehst du nur bei anderen nicht.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine kurzfristige, persönliche Verantwortung für solche Versager, die mit Ihren Aufgaben einfach überfordert sind und das nicht zugeben. ...


Anhand dessen was du schreibst sieht man, dass du sogar überfordert bist wenn es darum geht die Situation nur zu erfassen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kennen wir ja, ist ein Naturgesetz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das sind diese Energieexperten, von denen ich die ganze Zeit rede. 2 Zeitungsartikel gelesen, die falsch formuliert waren, bzw faktisch zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar richtig waren, aber dann doch irgendwann widerlegt, was man nicht mitbekommen hat.

Wann versteht ihr endlich, dass man als Laie bei solch komplexen Themen keine Chance hat, weil zu viel Hintergrundwissen fehlt und der Teufel im Detail steckt. Heutzutage kann man ohne massiven Zeitaufwand nirgendwo Experte sein. Und selbst wenn man im Energiemarkt ist, muss man sich teilweise so spezialisieren, dass man von anderen Sektoren keinen tiefen Einblick hat. Klar hat man einen groben Überblick von vielen Teilbereichen. Aber um wirkliche Entscheidungen zu treffen, muss man ein Fachmann mit Erfahrung sein.

Und ich habe wieder was gelesen, was ich schon davor schrieb. Die teuren Strompreise sind KEINE Ursache der erneuerbaren Energien, sondern sind politisch motiviert! Also vllt endlich mal anders wählen, statt neue Technologien zu verteufeln


----------



## derneuemann (19. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Nein, auf keinen Fall! Nur die Realität ... weshalb soll etwas, das 20 Jahre nicht gewürdigt/ realisiert wurde, nun auf einmal flutschen? Oder, wie sagt man, wenn der Wurm einmal im Apfel drin ist, weshalb soll er dann wieder raus?
> Mal davon abgesehen, wieso investiere ich 2 Jahrzehnte Abermilliarden in Propeller, ohne daß es die erforderlichen Stromtrassen gibt ... klar! Es ist ja nur das Geld der Verbraucher ...
> Nochmals, ... 20 lange Jahre! Und Plan B? Fehlanzeige:
> - Noch nicht einmal Ansätze für "Speicherprojekte" (aber in Australien ...)
> ...



Bei der Politik bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Das ist alles nur Wahlkampf und wer einmal Macht hat, nutzt diese um seine Macht zu erhalten.  Demokratie ist im Grunde eine wundervolle sache, aber hier zum Ballast geworden. Aber ohne gehts auch nicht.

Zurück zu den Speicherprojekten. 

Plan war es auch neue Windkraftanlagen zu bauen, die zwar auch größer sind, bei denen der Sockel / und Säule ein Wasserspeicher ist. Wie ein kleineres Pumpspeicherkraftwerk.

Das es also gar keine Speicherprojekte gibt, ist auch nicht ganz richtig.

@ Blutrache2oo9


Zuerst zum Brauchen:
1.Die -55% bei den PKW km sind durch den Umstieg auf E Auto, oder was ist damit gemeint?

2.Die -42% bei der Gebäudewärme kann ich kaum glauben. Gegenüber jetzigen Bauten sollen nochmal 42% Energie eingespart werden. Da denke ich, durch meine Erfahrungen, der Energieverbräuche unterschiedlicher Häuse, quer durch die ganzen Jahrzente, das es eine Wunschrechnung ist. Auf dem Papier möglich, aber real kommt es nicht dazu.

3.Die -30% Prozesswärme wären bestimmt möglich, wenn ich mir Ansehe, wie unsere Anlagen, die auf diesem Gebiet sogar recht gut darstehen im Vergleich, Energie verschwenden. (Sondermaschinenbau, mitunter für viele, viele, der großen Namen).

4.Bei den Grundstoffen sehe ich riesigen Handlungsbedarf und hoffe,  das es wirklich einen deutlichen Rückgang der Nutzung pro Kopf gibt.

5.  -27% Strom, da glaube ich eher das es mehr wird, pro Kopf. Die Techniken zum Strom sparen sind da, werden aber nicht genutzt. Wäsche waschen, wird nicht mehr viel Effizienter, viele der nötigen Nutzungen lassen sich nicht mehr massiv effizienter gestalten. 

6. Die Zahl der Endverbraucher stellt ein Problem da. Es wird auf der Welt immer mehr Menschen geben.  Dazu leben alle auch immer länger. 


Zum Woher:

1. Offshore wird ja aus dem Norden kommen. Wie soll die Energie in den Süden, wie soll der Überschuss verarbeitet werden, oder gar gespeichert werden?

2. Der Großteil wird immer das Geld für PV ausgeben wollen. Wenn es aber um zentrale PV Anlagen geht, gleiche Frage. Wie soll gespeichert werden, wie soll der Strom verteilt werden?

3. Biobrennstoffen sieht realistisch aus für mich. 

4. Sonstige erneuerbare. Für viele Gebäude werden Wärmepumpen nicht in Frage kommen. Da der Betrieb nicht günstiger sein wird, oder kaum. Man könnte das natürlich staatlich fördern. Aber da glaube ich nicht dran, das es derart gut sein würde. 

5. Solarthermie ist mMn realistisch eingeschätzt und sollte auch möglichst viele Nutzer finden.

Alles gerne auch per PN


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach weiter forschen und zB. auf Thorium Reaktoren setzen. Ich meine China macht das massiv und plant bzw. baut davon eine ganze Menge. Die Dinger funktionieren komplett ohne Brennstäbe und eine Kernschmelze ist unmöglich.


Kann man dafür auch Meeressalz verwenden?
Dann könnte man doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.
Meerwasser entsalzen (für Trinkwasser) und das Salz für die Energiegewinnung nutzen.
Ist natürlich ne doofe Rechnung, wenn man für die Entsalzung von Meerwasser, mehr Energie reinstecken muß.

*Edit:* Interessant sind auch "Dual-Fluid" Reaktoren





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiQuPbHCSLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die könnten das Atommüll Problem lösen. Aber bisher existieren sie nur theoretisch.

Dual-Fluid-Reaktor


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> @ Blutrache2oo9
> 
> 
> Zuerst zum Brauchen:
> ...



1. Richtig. Durch die Umstellung auf E-Mobilität auf einen Anteil von 97 %, was aber nicht nur den Autoverkehr betrifft, sondern auch Züge und eben LKW mit einem Stromtrassenkonzept auf der Autobahn.

2. Habe ich 2 Studien verglichen. Eine angewendet auf meine Stadt, die bis 2040? neutral sein will und eben das Deutschlandkonzept. Beide gehen von einer Energieeinsparung von -63 % von 122,1 kWh/m² auf 45,2 kWh/m² aus. Hier die Quelle der Annahme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Kann ich mich nicht zu äußern.

4. Gespart werden muss auf jeden Fall. Der Lebensstil den wir derzeit pflegen ist unhaltbar

5. Das sind Werte die für sein eigenes Szenario, individuell anpassbar sind (Excel). Je nachdem welcher Quelle man eben mehr Glauben schenken möchte

6. Das Szenario ist aber für Deutschland und nicht die Welt. Da man schwer voraus sagen kann, wie die Bevölkerung in De schrumpft, bzw einwandern werden, wird von einer konstanten Bevölkerungszahl ausgegangen. Alles andere ist pure Raterei



1. Mangelausgleich durch Wasserstoff. Dazu wird das schon installierte Gasnetz genutzt, muss jedoch ausgebaut werden (Müsste ich nochmal nachschauen). Zudem sind ja schon HGÜ im Bau, siehe z.B. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suedlink

2. PV ist doch irrelevant, da sehr dezentral und entlastend für < 110kV-Netze. Und auch hier Wasserstoff

3. Ja, mehr geht auch nicht. Energiepflanzen anzubauen ist Blödsinn

4. Das wurde bestimmt berücksichtigt und zählt wohl eher für Neubauten. Müsste ich recherchieren

5. Solarthermie hat einen höheren Wirkungsgrad als PV ~ 70 %, steht aber in direkter Konkurrenz zu PV und damit energetisch wertvollerer elektrischer Energie. Es gibt aber auch Konzepte von Untergrundwasserspeicher mit Kaltwärmenetzen (10-12°C) https://www.geothermie.de/bibliothek/lexikon-der-geothermie/n/nahwaerme-kalte.html, die im Sommer mit Solarthermie, Wärmepumpen erwärmt werden und der Wärmeverlust durch die massive Größe und des geringen DeltaT so klein ist, dass man Wärmepumpen im Winter gut damit speisen kann


RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man dafür auch Meeressalz verwenden?
> Dann könnte man doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.
> Meerwasser entsalzen (für Trinkwasser) und das Salz für die Energiegewinnung nutzen.
> Ist natürlich ne doofe Rechnung, wenn man für die Entsalzung von Meerwasser, mehr Energie reinstecken muß.
> ...


Ist vor allem blöd, wenn die Energiewende JETZT schon lägnst überfällig ist und noch Jahrzehnte andauern wird, man aber noch schön 10-20 Jahre forschen will, bis die sooooo gepriesenen AKW endlich mal auch so funktionieren (vielleich) und dann noch 10-15 Jahre im Bau brauchen und auf einen Schlag Abermilliarden an Geldern benötigen. Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass Uran je nach Studie jetzt schon nur noch für 100-200 Jahre ausreicht und man den Bestand verzehnfachen will, kann man sich errechnen, wie lange der Uranvorrat noch reichen wird.

Aber ja, hab ich ja ganz vergessen. Dafür hat man ja auch wieder ganz tolle Anlagen, die das Uran weiter verwenden, wieder aufbereiten, usw. Sind zwar nur Testanlagen und brauchen auch noch Zeit, aber das ist unwichtig.

Denn wenn wir eines haben in der derzeitigen Situation, dann Zeit. In 50 Jahren können wir dann Reaktoren in Hamburg bauen, die dann direkt mit Ost- und Nordseewasser gekühlt werden können. Ist doch spitze!


----------



## Schori (19. Januar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das Jahr über Deutschland auf Stromimporte aus Frankreich, Polen, Tschechien und der Schweiz angewiesen ist. Und weshalb Frankreich aktuell auf Stromimporte angewiesen ist hat nichts mit AKWs zu tun, sondern ist ein typisches französisches Problem. Wenn du zur gleichen Zeit einen großteil deiner Kraftwerke warten möchtest, bekommst du immer ein großes Problem egal ob es AKWs, Kohlekraftwerke oder EE sind.


Das ist schlicht falsch, Deutschland ist Netto Stromexporteur.
Bei Frankreich kommt noch hinzu, dass einige AKWs wegen Störungen abgeschaltet werden mussten, die Wartungen allein hätten sie ohne Probleme verkraftet.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von der Stromerzeugung. Deutschland hat mit seinem EE Quatsch die höchsten Strompreise weltweit und komischerweise macht das auch kein anderes Land so. Sind die anderen Länder jetzt alles Idioten? Oder könnte es vielleicht sein, dass eine kleine fanatische Gruppe die uns das hier eingebrockt hat die wahren Idioten sind? Der Artikel aus der New York Times mit der weltdümmsten Energiepolitik kommt nicht von ungefähr...


Die Energiepreise sind aktuell nicht wegen den EE so hoch, einzig das EEG, welches abgeschafft wird, macht aktuell 6 ct / kWh aus. Stromerzeugung aus EE ist mit ca. 8 ct / kWh sogar am günstigsten, Atomstrom käme ohne Subventionen auf über 50 ct.
Nebenbei, sehr viele Länder haben erkannt, dass die Zukunft den EEs gehören und bauen ihre Energieerzeugung um. Deutschland hat da bei weitem keine Vorreiterrolle mehr.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Benötigst du auch gar nicht, aber da sieht man halt mal wieder, dass bei euch nur die pure Ideologie herrscht und sonst nichts. Mit neuster Technik kommst du schon auf ~150 Jahre.


Wenn die Technologie denn irgendwann mal Marktreif wäre und dann hätte man immer noch den radioaktiven Müll der kein Brennstab ist.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Eine gewisse radikale Minderheit strebt das vielleicht an, aber die Mehrheit wird das mit Sicherheit nicht anstreben, vor allem wenn man nicht immer nur so einseitige Propaganda in den Medien verbreiten würde, sonder man sachlich über das Thema spricht. Zudem sind 80% EE pure Utopie, denn für EE benötigt man die entsprechende Speichertechnologien und die sind nicht vorhanden...
> Und es ist einfach unbestritten, so viel Energie wie du aus einem Pfund Uran bekommst, bekommst du aus keinem anderen Energieträger.


Speichertechnologien gibt es zu genüge, man muss sie nur endlich ausbauen. Es hat auch nichts mit Utopie zu tun, aktuell kommen doch schon ca. 50% aus EE. Die restlichen 30 % sind da sehr wohl schaffbar.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Alleine schon hier im Forum finden sich einige Leute, inklusive mir, die AKWs haben wollen... Interessant wie due niemand definierst.
> Aber man merkt halt, dass mit euch keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich ist, da die Ideologie vorrang hat und an einer sachlichen Diskussion kein Interesse besteht und nur herumfantasiert wird, was unserer Stromversorgung 0,0 hilft.
> Etwas mehr Realismus würde nicht schaden!


Niemand der was zu sagen hat. Selbst die AKW Betreiber wollen die Meiler nicht mehr.
Realistisch gesehen sind AKWs in Deutschland Geschichte, Punkt. Das wirft die Frage auf wer hier wirklich fantasiert.
Es gibt Menschen, welche sich den ganzen Tag mit nichts anderem als der Stromversorgung beschäftigen, ich vertraue darauf, dass die wissen was sie tun.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ist vor allem blöd, wenn die Energiewende JETZT schon lägnst überfällig ist und noch Jahrzehnte andauern wird, man aber noch schön 10-20 Jahre forschen will, bis die sooooo gepriesenen AKW endlich mal auch so funktionieren (vielleich) und dann noch 10-15 Jahre im Bau brauchen und auf einen Schlag Abermilliarden an Geldern benötigen.


Stimmt. Zeit haben wir eigentlich nicht. 


Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass Uran je nach Studie jetzt schon nur noch für 100-200 Jahre ausreicht und man den Bestand verzehnfachen will, kann man sich errechnen, wie lange der Uranvorrat noch reichen wird.


Aber was ist mit dem ganzen Atommüll der weltweiten AKWs? Ist der da schon mit reingerechnet?


Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Aber ja, hab ich ja ganz vergessen. Dafür hat man ja auch wieder ganz tolle Anlagen, die das Uran weiter verwenden, wieder aufbereiten, usw. Sind zwar nur Testanlagen und brauchen auch noch Zeit, aber das ist unwichtig.


Zeit ist natürlich nicht unwichtig. Aber man ist ja auf der Suche nach sinnvollen Alternativen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem ganzen Atommüll der weltweiten AKWs? Ist der da schon mit reingerechnet?


In welchen Kraftwerken willst du das denn verfeuern?
Es gibt keine Generation 4 Kraftwerke oder sonst was.
Da kannst du eher das Geld in die Fusionsenergie stecken.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du eher das Geld in die Fusionsenergie stecken.


Die gibt es doch auch noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die gibt es doch auch noch nicht.


Du weißt doch, in 20 Jahren läuft das.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

AKW haben keine Zukunft. Zu teuer, zu lange Bauzeiten, zu hohe Stromgestehungskosten und ohne Subventionen (Schadensübernahme durch den Staat bei Unfällen) würde KEINER der Betreiber, die sich den Geldbeutel mit voll machen, so ein Teil irgendwo hin stellen. 

Zudem sind sie auch einfach zu unsicher. Ja, gemessen an den Todeszahlen pro kWh stehen sie weit unter Kohle und auch sehr gut da, ABER das zählt auch nur für die jetzigen Zeiten, in denen alles funktioniert und ohne wirtschaftliche Folgen der bisherigen Unfälle (Was hat Fukushima gekostet, was ist mit der Landfläche?) Wir sind es gewohnt, dass außer paar kleinen Vulkanausbrüchen, Erdbeben und Überschwemmungen im KLEINEN Maßstab nicht viel passiert, weil wir in einer Zeit leben, die geologisch sehr ruhig ist. Das mag jetzt zwar ein Untergangsszenario sein, aber realistisch. Was ist wenn Yellowstone wirklich mal richtige Probleme macht und die gesamte Infrastruktur im großen Maßstab zusammen bricht? Kein Strom mehr da, keine Infrastruktur mehr für Diesellieferungen an die Generatoren. Wird sind verdammt verwöhnt darin, dass wir irgendwie doch wieder alles unter Kontrolle bekommen, wenn LOKAL was passiert. Lass mal 10 AKW in Probleme kommen und die Infrastruktur wegbrechen. Selbst wenn keiner sterben sollte, was unwahrscheinlich ist, die Landfläche ist weg, was willste da noch machen? Dann war es das. Das ist irreversibel für viele Generationen


----------



## derneuemann (19. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> 1. Richtig. Durch die Umstellung auf E-Mobilität auf einen Anteil von 97 %, was aber nicht nur den Autoverkehr betrifft, sondern auch Züge und eben LKW mit einem Stromtrassenkonzept auf der Autobahn.
> 
> 2. Habe ich 2 Studien verglichen. Eine angewendet auf meine Stadt, die bis 2040? neutral sein will und eben das Deutschlandkonzept. Beide gehen von einer Energieeinsparung von -63 % von 122,1 kWh/m² auf 45,2 kWh/m² aus. Hier die Quelle der Annahme.
> 
> ...


Brauchen

1. Wer baut, bis wann denn ein funktionierendes Stromtrassennetz, auf der Autobahn, für LKW. Wer hält das am laufen (immerhin gäbe das viele neue Jobs). Ich weiß um die kurzen Testsrecken von Siemens an der A5 und co.

Von wo kommt die Energie an die Autobahn, zum Beispiel. Unsere Netze sind aktuell nicht dafür ausgelegt. Das Stromnetz muss massiv umgebaut werden.  Die Oberleitungen müssen gebaut werden, die LKWs müssen her und bezahlbar sein, für die Unternehmen.

Bis wann soll das umgesetzt sein? Vor 2040 sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, das so ein Vorhaben wirklich nutzbar wäre. Selbst wenn der Staat alles dafür tun würde. Was ich aber nicht glaube. Wie würde das alles finanziert?

2. Ok, will ich nicht lang drüber reden. Kenne nur einige die entsprechend gebaut haben und nicht in die versprochene  Region mit dem Verbrauch kommen.

Woher

1. Sind die HGÜ wirklich im Bau, oder in der Planung. Selbst wenn, wird das was man da vorhat frühestens Richtung  2030 in Betrieb nehmen. Sofern es keine weiteren Verzögerungen gibt. Auch hier denke ich leider, wird es weitere Verzögerungen geben.

2. PV wird doch nicht dezentraler angelegt (ok, etwas dezentraler wird es werden), als Windkraft. Weil die privaten Haushalte nicht überwiegend PV einsetzen werden. Auch wenn das ein schönes Ziel wäre.  

3. ja, dann kann besser andere Wege verfolgen.

4.  Hier erwarte ich halt nicht all zu viel. Aber klingt schön 

5.  Klingt für mich wie ein NASA Asteroiden Abwehrkonzept, von vor ca 10-Jahren. Wir fliegen zum Pluto Mond, bauen aus dem Mond ein Flugobjekt und schießen es dicht an der Erde vorbei, damit die Umlaufbahn der Erde etwas verlagert wird und der Asteroid knapp vorbei fliegt.

Klingt nett, aber Praxis Nah hörst sich das für mich noch nicht an.

Ich hoffe für uns alle, das ich all das einfach zu negativ sehe. Aber alles in mir sagt, das wir sehr viel länger brauchen, bis wir handfeste Möglichkeiten geschaffen haben.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Brauchen
> 
> 1. Wer baut, bis wann denn ein funktionierendes Stromtrassennetz, auf der Autobahn, für LKW. Wer hält das am laufen (immerhin gäbe das viele neue Jobs). Ich weiß um die kurzen Testsrecken von Siemens an der A5 und co.
> 
> ...



Es geht um ein realistisches Energieszenario in einem energetisch sinnvollen Rahmen. Wie es aussehen könnte, was noch zu tun wäre, bzw. ob das überhaupt möglich ist (Haben wir überhaupt genug PV-Fläche?) etc. Das ist keine ultimative Lösung!!! Und betrachtet auch keine Wirtschaftlichkeit.

Und das Ergebnis ist: Ja, wir sind technisch in der Lage dazu und haben die nötigen Kapazitäten. Wie jetzt der Rest vonstatten geht sprengt den Rahmen. Und kein Teilnehmer der Studie behauptet, dass das bis 2025 alles durch ist.

Dass das Netz umgebaut werden muss, Speicher installiert werden müssen, ist jedem klar. Und es sind Projekte schon beendet, im Genehmigungsverfahren oder im Bau.



			SuedLink
		


Niemand behauptet, dass das alles von heute auf morgen geht, es kostenlos ist und es keine Nachteile hat. Es ist eine MOMENTaufnahme, was wir derzeit haben. Niemand geht in den Rohbau eines Hauses und sagt "Ja, das ist aber *********************, wer soll da wohnen? Das wären ja Energiekosten des Todes" JAAAA. Das scheiß Haus ist auch noch nicht fertig. Und genauso steht es um die Energiewende. Natürlich ist derzeit noch nicht alles final und optimal!!!


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> 5. Klingt für mich wie ein NASA Asteroiden Abwehrkonzept, von vor ca 10-Jahren. Wir fliegen zum Pluto Mond, bauen aus dem Mond ein Flugobjekt und schießen es dicht an der Erde vorbei, damit die Umlaufbahn der Erde etwas verlagert wird und der Asteroid knapp vorbei fliegt.


Wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## derneuemann (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her?



Ist vermutlich sogar deutlich länger als 10 Jahre her. Kam mal auf Discovery Chanel eine Doku zu und ja, da waren NASA Sprecher / Mitarbeiter (deren Funktion kann meine Erinnerung nicht mehr her geben), die das als denkbar erachtet haben. 

War auf jeden Fall einprägend


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich sogar deutlich länger als 10 Jahre her. Kam mal auf Discovery Chanel eine Doku zu und ja, da waren NASA Sprecher / Mitarbeiter (deren Funktion kann meine Erinnerung nicht mehr her geben), die das als denkbar erachtet haben.
> 
> War auf jeden Fall einprägend


Dann hat der Nasa Mann aber Unsinn geredet. Die Erde ist viel zu groß. niemand käme auf die Idee, die Bahn der Erde zu ändern. Geht auch nicht.
Man würde natürlich die bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Man könnte Triebwerke auf dem Asteroiden anbringen und mittels Schub die Bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Dafür gibt es tatsächlich Pläne.
Atomraketen drauf schießen oder darauf zünden ist aber wirklich Unsinn. Das gabs nur bei Bruce Willis.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hat der Nasa Mann aber Unsinn geredet. Die Erde ist viel zu groß. niemand käme auf die Idee, die Bahn der Erde zu ändern. Geht auch nicht.
> Man würde natürlich die bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Man könnte Triebwerke auf dem Asteroiden anbringen und mittels Schub die Bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Dafür gibt es tatsächlich Pläne.
> Atomraketen drauf schießen oder darauf zünden ist aber wirklich Unsinn. Das gabs nur bei Bruce Willis.



Warum ist das Unsinn? Mit dem Impuls einer ortsnahen Atomexplosion kann er ebenso abgelenkt werden. Geht theoretisch sogar mit Laser, da ein Massestrom mit geringem Impuls entsteht. Über die Distanz kann der sehr eingreifend sein


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Warum ist das Unsinn? Mit dem Impuls einer ortsnahen Atomexplosion kann er ebenso abgelenkt werden. Geht theoretisch sogar mit Laser, da ein Massestrom mit geringem Impuls entsteht. Über die Distanz kann der sehr eingreifend sein


Du willst echt einen Atomsprengkopf ins all schießen?
Was ist denn, wenn die Rakete explodiert oder sie nicht trifft?
viel zu riskant. Würde niemand umsetzen.
Keiner kommt ja auch auf die Idee, Atommüll ins all zu schießen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst echt einen Atomsprengkopf ins all schießen?
> Was ist denn, wenn die Rakete explodiert oder sie nicht trifft?
> viel zu riskant. Würde niemand umsetzen.
> Keiner kommt ja auch auf die Idee, Atommüll ins all zu schießen.



Warum sollte man Atommüll ins All schießen? Zu viel Geld? 

So ein Atomsprengkopf explodiert nicht einfach so, sonst hätten wir auf der Erde ein gewaltiges Problem und nicht treffen ist doch auch sowas von egal. Der Weltraum ist so groß. Aber gut, es besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,0000000000000000000000001 %, dass das Teil nach einigen Millionen Jahren in den Orbit eines Planeten voller Außerirdische eintritt und dort einer Alienmutter auf den Kopf fällt und das Kind zum Waisen wird. Das Risiko sollten wir natürlich nicht eingehen! Da nehm ich doch lieber freiwillig den Kometen


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst echt einen Atomsprengkopf ins all schießen?


Man würde natürlich nicht wie im Film das Ding in 2 Hälften sprengen, aber man braucht einen deftigen Impuls um das Ding abzulenken.
Wenn die Rakete wieder runter kommt ist das nicht direkt der Super GAU, es sind zig Flugzeuge mit Atombomben an Bord abgeschmiert und die haben auch nicht umgesetzt.
Hätte man ja nichtmal verheimlichen können, sowas merkt man weltweit.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Rakete wieder runter kommt ist das nicht direkt der Super GAU, es sind zig Flugzeuge mit Atombomben an Bord abgeschmiert und die haben auch nicht umgesetzt.


Die verglühen auch nicht in der Erdatmosphäre.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hat der Nasa Mann aber Unsinn geredet. Die Erde ist viel zu groß. niemand käme auf die Idee, die Bahn der Erde zu ändern. Geht auch nicht.
> Man würde natürlich die bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Man könnte Triebwerke auf dem Asteroiden anbringen und mittels Schub die Bahn des Asteroiden ändern. Dafür gibt es tatsächlich Pläne.
> Atomraketen drauf schießen oder darauf zünden ist aber wirklich Unsinn. Das gabs nur bei Bruce Willis.


War nicht ein Nasa Mann, da war sogar eine kleine Präsentation dabei. Wurde auch gesagt, das berechnet sei, wie viele km die Erde ihre Umlaufbahn ändern würde (also von bis). Dann kamen die möglichen Auswirkungen, durch die Lageänderung auf unser Klima usw. Die meinten das schon ernst.

Kurz überlegen in welchem Zeitraum das gewesen sein muss. 
Discovery Chanel hatten wir damals im Programm von DF1/später Premiere World, muss etwa bis 2003, max 2005 gewesen sein.

Also müsste das mindestens 16-17 Jahre her sein. Vielleicht verhaue ich mich und es waren "nur" 12-13Jahre.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst echt einen Atomsprengkopf ins all schießen?
> Was ist denn, wenn die Rakete explodiert oder sie nicht trifft?
> viel zu riskant. Würde niemand umsetzen.
> Keiner kommt ja auch auf die Idee, Atommüll ins all zu schießen.




Wollte die Russen nicht in den 70igern, Atommüll in die Sonne schießen


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> War nicht ein Nasa Mann, da war sogar eine kleine Präsentation dabei. Wurde auch gesagt, das berechnet sei, wie viele km die Erde ihre Umlaufbahn ändern würde (also von bis). Dann kamen die möglichen Auswirkungen, durch die Lageänderung auf unser Klima usw. Die meinten das schon ernst.


Da nur Massen Massen bewegen, brauchst du eine große Masse. Das funktioniert schlicht nicht.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Wollte die Russen nicht in den 70igern, Atommüll in die Sonne schießen


Irgendein Depp hatte bestimmt mal so eine Idee.


----------



## derneuemann (20. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da nur Massen Massen bewegen, brauchst du eine große Masse. Das funktioniert schlicht nicht.
> 
> Irgendein Depp hatte bestimmt mal so eine Idee.


Weiß die Masse des Mondes nicht mehr. Bin auch kein Physiker, aber interessante Dinge gibt es da schon zu lesen. Wenn die Vorstellungskraft an die Grenzen stößt.


----------



## Hoppss (20. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Anhand dessen was du schreibst sieht man, dass du sogar überfordert bist wenn es darum geht die Situation nur zu erfassen.


 ... mmm ... glaube, das hatte ich hier an anderer Stelle zu dem Thema schon mal angemerkt:
Nicht immer gleich von sich auf andere schließen ... oder einmal intellektuell formuliert ...
"wer selber im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ..."  ...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> "wer selber im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ..."  ...


Du hast es nicht geschafft auch nur eine Quelle zu nennen oder gar zu verlinken und das von jemanden der *BEHAUPTET *promoviert zu haben.
Du hast hier im Thread nichts, aber auch gar nichts gezeigt was dich intellektuell über das Level eines Sechstklässlers hebt.
Ich habe dich ganz explizit aufgefordert Belege für deine Behauptungen zu bringen und du bist dazu einfach nicht in
der Lage, reißt aber die Fresse auf wie ein Heilpraktiker auf nem Spaziergang.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Januar 2022)

Für die Bildzeitung reicht es noch. Coole Schlagzeilen, die den Durchschnittsbürger ansprechen und seine Wut erzürnen.

Und immerhin muss man auch erstmal lernen so selbstbewusst ohne fachliche Quellen seine Meinungen (sonst ist das ja nichts) kundzutun und sich nicht dafür zu schämen. Ich könnte das nicht. Muss Fehler nach entsprechender Quellenangabe dann eigentlich zugeben und kann nicht weiter stur darauf beharren. Muss man erstmal können


----------

